# Cambio Oro x Plata, Plata x Oro, Oro x Oro, Plata x Plata, Lingotes x Monedas...



## TradingMetales (6 Jun 2010)

*mensaje editado y borrado*

mensaje editado y borrado


----------



## Gabi_borrado (6 Jun 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> CAMBIO DE LINGOTES DE ORO POR LINGOTES DE ORO
> 
> Dame 1 Lingote de 20 Gr y te doy 1 Lingote de 10 Gr + Lingote de 5 gr
> 
> .



¿Dónde está mi beneficio? :

20g de oro por 10+5

ganas los 5g que yo pierdo.




Salud


----------



## TradingMetales (6 Jun 2010)

No hay un beneficio si no lo pone después en paréntesis, sin embargo ese es casi el único trade malo, con el del lingote de 50gr, transar lingotes pequeños de oro no compensa, pero ni para ti ni para mi, porque los que los hacen los ponen carísimos!!

Lingote de Oro 20 gr, Argor-Heraeus 0% 20,00 gr. 631 € 730 € 
Lingote de Oro 10 gr, Argor-Heraeus 0% 10,00 gr. 316 € 381 € 
Lingote de Oro 5 gr, Argor-Heraeus 0% 5,00 gr. 158 € 207 € 

Mira precios de compra venta.. tu beneficio está claro si cuando vendes 20 gr te pagan 631 €, y si compras 15 gr pagas 381 + 207 = 588 € Sumale transportes y seguros que cobran las empresas normales y ya te sale rentable tradearlo conmigo.

Igualmente a esa oferta le podemos añadir 1 lingote de 1 gr de oro, y ya se compensaría.

Gracias!


----------



## TradingMetales (6 Jun 2010)

+1 gr de Oro añadido al Trade, efectivamente tradear lingotes de oro de 50gr o menos no es tan beneficioso como hacerlo con Plata u otros lingotes de oro más grandes. Igualmente admito regateos si se consigue un gana gana y se hablan de buenas cantidades.


----------



## CampingGaz (6 Jun 2010)

Osea, que puedo cojer mi lingote con la swastica que enterro mi abuelo debajo de la caseta del perro, y me lo cambias, por otros con un sello menos llamativo? a poder ser claro esta sin alma de tungsteno, lo cual les rebajaria un poco su valor.
¿lo unico que necesitas es una fotocopia de mi dni?


----------



## TradingMetales (6 Jun 2010)

Lo que necesito realmente es saber que tienes el metal, y que no vendrás a mi domicilio con 4 rumanos y a robarme mis tesoros  (eso en caso de querer saber mi dirección, en caso de transporte por UPS, MRW, etc..) Estoy todavía buscando una solución a esto, y no quiero daros malas ideas.


----------



## TradingMetales (6 Jun 2010)

El principal problema que vi es que no sólo no existe nada parecido, sino que en caso de que todo se vaya a la mierda y va por ese camino, con 1 lingote de 1 Kg puedes comprarte una granja pero no puedes comprar comida, sin embargo con lingotes menores o con plata, podrás comprar una gallina, la vaca o X kilos de filetes. Es decir, que un lingote de 1 Kg de Oro no te sirve de nada a no ser que transes cosas grandes, imagina que alguien le interesa tener "cambio" para poder comerciar mejor, para eso pensé este negocio.

O imagina al que ha ido acumulando lingotillos de 5gr o 20 gr de oro durante meses, y ahora prefiere cambiar 100 lingotes de 20 gr x 2 lingotes de 1 Kg, porque le da la gana... no hay servicios que ofrezcan eso. O si tienes Oro y crees que la plata va a subir más, pierdes mucho con el cambio usando cualquier otro medio. Creo que es una gran idea, y vosotros me ayudareis a hacerla perfecta.


----------



## TradingMetales (6 Jun 2010)

Si me lo permiten, voy a dormir... que llevo toda la noche escribiendo y haciendo numeros.

Hasta dentro de unas horas!!


----------



## Pinchador (6 Jun 2010)

Entre esto y aquella joyería de Leganés, burbuja.info se convierte en un mercadillo.

Vendo consola Wii, muy buen estado, 59 Eypos.


----------



## Nico (6 Jun 2010)

La noche de los trolls.


----------



## Tuttle (6 Jun 2010)

Esto empieza a parecerse a lo de los videoclubs...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Jun 2010)

Pero que listo este tío.

No dice ni que monedas te da ni leches. Con eso ya te está timando porque un Eagle de plata vale mucho más que un round.

Aviso a navegantes: NO TODAS LAS "MONEDAS" SON IGUALES. Algunas se pagan bastante más y otras bastante menos.


Para el que quiera cambiar oro y plata por lo que quiera, de forma más efectiva, tiene las tiendas alemanas y belgas:

Cours de l'or: lingots et pieces d'or (achat et vente)

Silber Investor | berblick ber Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Mnzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien


----------



## Sircodekill (6 Jun 2010)

NO entiendo esto:



> Dame 1 onza de Oro 999 y te doy 50 Onzas de plata 999. (ahorras al menos 5 onzas de plata)
> 
> Dame 60 Onzas de Plata 999 y te doy 1 onza de Oro 999 (ahorras al menos 5 onzas de Plata)


----------



## Bubble Boy (6 Jun 2010)

Pinchador dijo:


> Entre esto y aquella joyería de Leganés, burbuja.info se convierte en un mercadillo.
> 
> Vendo consola Wii, muy buen estado, 59 Eypos.



Vendo Opel Kadett año 97, buen estado. 2K eypos negociables


----------



## Enrico Zola (6 Jun 2010)

Otro monstruo del lega-nes?.

El oro ahora mismo debe ser el camino a seguir porque salen comerciantes por todas partes...

respecto a darme cambios, si es un negocio que nadie lo ha hecho.

no creo que triunfes con el cambio de lingotes, es como si te doy un billete de 5 euros y mas das una moneda de 2 una de 1 una de 50cn. aqui faltan gramos amigo.

en serio lo de fundir joyas en fundicion, hacer oro usado y venderlo deja tanto beneficio?


----------



## TradingMetales (6 Jun 2010)

Bueno aqui realmente nadie ha hablado de beneficio porque yo no he hablado de euros en ningún lado, si existe beneficio es en Metales y yo no pienso transformarlos a dinero.

Del mismo modo que sé que hay monedas que valen más que otras, al poner que "Monedas a elegir" admito que la persona decida qué monedas quiere, pudiendo pedir Pandas Chinos que son mas caros que unas Filarmónicas. Por eso mismo puedes cambiar 11 filarmónicas por 10 pandas chinos.

Realmente me gusta más el propio comercio de Plata que el del Oro, y sé que el tradeo de Lingotes será complicado y que ahora no tiene mucho sentido pero no me costaba nada añadirlo. Creo que mas bien es para pasar de Oro a Plata, o para pasar objetos de plata a lingotes u oro.

Efectivamente fundir metales tiene un gran beneficio si consigues metal barato por ejemplo en subastas, incluso en el mismísimo Ebay.

Lo que sí que no tiene sentido es ir dejándote el IVA a cada paso que se da en el intercambio, salvo en el Oro, lo cual hace que estas operaciones sean carísimas de hacer, y por tanto mi servicio que sea útil y apropiado para quien desee hacer ese cambio.

Veo que hay gente que le ha molestado el negocio, bueno pues lo lamento profundamente, entiendo que haya gente que ni lo entienda ni le vea sentido, pero a mi me parece no sólo un gran negocio sino además muy útil, y si no es ahora sí lo será dentro de 2 años.

Efectivamente Enrico si me das un billete de 5 euros y yo te doy una moneda de 2 euros, de 1 euro y de 50 céntimos el que ha ganado en metales eres tu, porque para mi un billete sí que no vale nada 

Hay que entender que los lingotes pequeños son mas caros que los grandes, porque no es lo mismo hacer 1 lingote de 1 Kilo que 1000 lingotes de 1 gramo, los precios se disparan y llegan a duplicarse aqui en España, por eso estoy convencido que mi servicio es o será útil, porque auque se pierdan gramos, más pierdes si revendes lo que tienes para recomprarlo de nuevo en el mercado en otras nomenclaturas.


----------



## Enrico Zola (6 Jun 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Efectivamente Enrico si me das un billete de 5 euros y yo te doy una moneda de 2 euros, de 1 euro y de 50 céntimos el que ha ganado en metales eres tu, porque para mi un billete sí que no vale nada



Touché. 

+10 caracteres


----------



## TradingMetales (6 Jun 2010)

Demostración matemática de rendimientos:

Pasar de ORO a PLATA

Se tienen 1000 Gr de Oro en Lingote 1 Kg.

Lingote de Oro 1000 gr. Argor-Heraeus 0% 1.000,00 gr. 31.555 € 33.856 € 

Entonces te dan 31.555 € por tu lingote a precio máximo, y ahora lo pasas a plata. 

Lingote de Plata 1 kg. Argor-Heraeus 16% 1.000,00 gr. 438 € 556 € 

¿Cuántos kilos de plata compras con 31.555 €? 556 € + Iva = 644 euros = 48 Kilos de plata a precio actual de mercado, por lo que sale rentable tradearlo conmigo, te ahorras más de 1300 euros.


Tienes 60 Kilos de Plata y deseas comprar Oro, ¿Cuánto oro comprarás?

60 Kilos x 438 € = 26.280 euros

El Lingote de 1 Kg de oro está a 33.856 euros, ni siquiera puedes comprar un kilo.

a 33 euro el gramo, puedes comprar 796 gramos de Oro. Tradeando conmigo ahorrarías 204 gramos de oro, es decir, ahorras 6732 euros. Necesitarías realmente 77 kilos de plata para comprar 1 kilo de Oro, por tanto ahorras 17 Kilos de plata si transas conmigo esa operación.

Un saludo!


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (6 Jun 2010)

Vaya negocio, no?

_"Dame 1 Lingote de 100 gr de Plata 999 y te doy 3 monedas 1 oz de Plata 999 (Ahorras casi 1 onza de plata)"_

O sea, que yo te doy mis 100 gr. de plata y tú me das 93,3 gr. (3 onzas)

Eres un crack. Me timas y encima me avisas por anticipado.


----------



## 7º_Día (7 Jun 2010)

Qué pedazo de crack!!!

El tío valora lo tuyo a precio de compra, sin embargo tasa su producto al precio de venta al público.

Se supone que esto es un trueque, por lo que se deberían de valorar los productos con un mismo patrón.

Este pájaro compra a precio de mayoristas y vende lo suyo al detall.


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Jun 2010)

Bueno realmente si haces tu mismo el intercambio te saldrá mas caro, y eso es irrefutable.

Respecto al Lingote de 100 Gr, ahora mismo ninguna tienda que venda y compre lingotes no te dará mas de 48 euros por el, ¿Dónde consigues tu 3 monedas de 1 oz por 48 euros? Y no hablemos de los que Compran Oro y Plata, esos por el lingote te darán 20-30 euros.

Sigo pensando que es un servicio que favorece al que desea el cambio, y por supuesto debe favorecerme también a mi, sino no sería un "buen negocio".

Claro el que se queja no dice que si me das lingote de 50 Gr te doy 2 oz de plata, en este caso me das 50 gr y te llevas 62 gr.

El problema es que en cantidades tan pequeñas es dificil ajustar una medida, ni mucho menos pretendo estafarles. Y recuerden, yo no vendo, intercambio, incluso admito propuestas de trading, éstas tablas son simplemente orientativas.

éxitos!


----------



## VOTIN (7 Jun 2010)

Anda majo que tienes mas futuro vendiendo o cambiando lingotes de hielo en el polo norte
a los esquimales que a los foreros.........
En la edad media ese oficio lo hacian los cambistas,antecesores de los actuales banqueros.
Espera el advenimiento tras el apocalipsis......


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Jun 2010)

Danos la lista de monedas que tienes disponibles para el trueque. Doy por hecho que las monedas son no circuladas.

También la marca de los lingotes. Evidentemente no es lo mismo un PAMP Suisse que un lingote de la joyeria de Tiburcio.

El principio, para escaquear el IVA de la plata, puede ser bueno.

Personalmente a algunos foreros les he cambiado un tipo de monedas por otro que buscaban.


----------



## VOTIN (7 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Danos la lista de monedas que tienes disponibles para el trueque. Doy por hecho que las monedas son no circuladas.
> 
> También la marca de los lingotes. Evidentemente no es lo mismo un PAMP Suisse que un lingote de la joyeria de Tiburcio.
> 
> ...



Lo sabia.
Estas planeando colocar al palomo nuevo tus chapas abolladas y viejas de monedas de oro (que dices que son de CIII).
Suerte


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Jun 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Demostración matemática de rendimientos:
> 
> Pasar de ORO a PLATA
> 
> ...




Veamos, veamos,...En Munsters por el lingote de 1Kg te dan ahora mismo 32590 €

Cours de l'or: lingots et pieces d'or (achat et vente)

Con ese dinero puedo comprar en anlagegold24 55 Kookaburras de 1Kg de plata 0.999 y aún me sobran más de 200 euros (están a 586,50 la unidad, IVA incluido)

1 Kilo Kookaburra 2010, EUR 586.50 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagego...


Por 1 Kg de oro obtengo más de 55 Kg de plata pura amonedada. 

Eso es mejor que lo que ofreces ¿no? ¿Te he jodido la demostración matemática?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Jun 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lo sabia.
> Estas planeando colocar al palomo nuevo tus chapas abolladas y viejas de monedas de oro (que dices que son de CIII).
> Suerte



No me descubras Votin 

(¿has estado con diarrea que no te hemos visto ultimamente?)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Jun 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Bueno realmente si haces tu mismo el intercambio te saldrá mas caro, y eso es irrefutable.



Te lo acabo de refutar...

(y no me digas que te has de pagar el viaja a Bruselas, que te veo venir, porque por un 5% de intermediación encuentras quien te lo lleve allí a vender...Entonces te quedarían más de 52 Kg. de plata)


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Jun 2010)

Ya me han avisado que aqui hay gente jodiendo para vender ellos y no permiten que nueva gente entre. Tu debes ser uno de ellos Monster.

Por suerte estoy muy contento y feliz porque por mensaje privado y por email sí ha habido gente que le ha gustado la idea y quiere hacer ya mismo intercambios.

De todos modos Yo no hablo alemán ni compro en tiendas alemanas, en primer lugar no se casi ni dónde hacer click para comprar esos kookaburra. ¿Cuánto cuesta que te traigan 55 Kg desde alemania con seguro? desde luego no creo que sea económico, ve sumándole.

Pero tal vez sea que no tiene tantos, entonces esa tienda sólo tiene 46 Kookaburras y no 55. ¿cómo podrías entonces comprar 55 a ese precio si la tienda no tiene stock? Ihr Warenkorb 
1 Kilo Kookaburra 2010 (46x) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Summe: 26.979,00 EUR

No puedo comprar más, sólo 46, ¿Es error de mi pc?



También en la venta del lingote del oro, deberás pagar transporte + seguro y luego no sé cómo recibirás el dinero, ¿Por banco? pues que peligro porque hacienda tal vez piense mal y te quiera sacar impuestos de renta por la venta.

Otro problema que veo es que para hacer estas operaciones y entenderte con la gente necesitas saber Frances y Alemán como mínimo, pues no señor, hay gente como yo que no sabe tantos idiomas.

Súmale luego la comisión de transferencia bancaria.

Pero en definitiva, no puedes comprar 55 kilos de kookaburra porque esa tienda que tienes ahí, ni siquiera los tiene.

Buscame más problemas, que así de paso aprendo de sitios donde comprar barato


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Jun 2010)

Tengo monedas disponibles de 1oz Elefantes somalia, Canadá 2009-2010, Filarmónicas, y Liberty y mexicanas, Luego de varios tipos raros incluso numismáticas, pero no pondré el listado entero eso se habla por teléfono según necesidades.

Y de Lingotes, de momento sólo tengo de empresas asociadas al London, las importantes y mas conocidas por todos.

Posiblemente compre Pandas en masa para hacer trueques, del 2010 y 2009.

Que les vaya bien.


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Jun 2010)

Igualmente la solución es modificar el Spread de 50-60 actualmente a 55-65, por tanto efectivamente sí es rentable hacer la transacción por ambos lados, el spread no olviden que se irá cambiando según se muevan los precios de los metales. Se buscará un equilibrio y desde luego en 50-60 el Ahorro es de 1300 Vs 6600 euros, el equilibrio mejor es ponerlo a 55-65 en compra-venta por lo que el ahorro aumenta al cambio de oro x plata, y es menor al cambio de plata x oro, pero sigue siendo rentable para ambos, es un gana-gana.


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Jun 2010)

Bueno y aqui está la solución definitiva:

TE DOY EL MEJOR PRECIO QUE CUALQUIERA DE LAS EMPRESAS Y TIENDAS QUE ENCUENTRES, EN EL COMERCIO DE METALES, CONTANDO SI VENDES A UNA Y SI COMPRAS A OTRA.

Oferta inmejorable, nadie te hará lo mismo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Jun 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Ya me han avisado que aqui hay gente jodiendo para vender ellos y no permiten que nueva gente entre. Tu debes ser uno de ellos Monster.



Sólo he informado de los precios que hay fuera, y de paso desmontando la "indiscutibilidad de tu demostración matemática" (es de buen jugador aceptar los owneos). Si eso "jode" pues lo siento. 

Ya veo que no eres nuevo o no me llamarías "Monster" que es sólo para los habituales.



TradingMetales dijo:


> Por suerte estoy muy contento y feliz porque por mensaje privado y por email sí ha habido gente que le ha gustado la idea y quiere hacer ya mismo intercambios.



Si me ajustas los trueques al mercado internacional hasta yo sería cliente tuyo.



TradingMetales dijo:


> De todos modos Yo no hablo alemán ni compro en tiendas alemanas, en primer lugar no se casi ni dónde hacer click para comprar esos kookaburra.



Con Google Chrome puedes pedir que te traduzca la página, y si quieres más utiliza Google translate. Muchos foreros que no saben ni papa de alemán han comprado así.



TradingMetales dijo:


> ¿Cuánto cuesta que te traigan 55 Kg desde alemania con seguro? desde luego no creo que sea económico, ve sumándole.
> 
> Pero tal vez sea que no tiene tantos, entonces esa tienda sólo tiene 46 Kookaburras y no 55. ¿cómo podrías entonces comprar 55 a ese precio si la tienda no tiene stock? Ihr Warenkorb
> 1 Kilo Kookaburra 2010 (46x)
> ...



¿Nos estás diciendo que tienes tú más stock que anlagegold24? (uno de los vendedores online más importantes)

También tienen Koalas de 1Kg para añadir al carro. 



TradingMetales dijo:


> También en la venta del lingote del oro, deberás pagar transporte + seguro y luego no sé cómo recibirás el dinero, ¿Por banco? pues que peligro porque hacienda tal vez piense mal y te quiera sacar impuestos de renta por la venta.
> 
> Otro problema que veo es que para hacer estas operaciones y entenderte con la gente necesitas saber Frances y Alemán como mínimo, pues no señor, hay gente como yo que no sabe tantos idiomas.
> 
> ...



Todos esos problemas no son. Ya te he dicho que por un 5% de intermediación hay quien te hace la gestión.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Jun 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Bueno y aqui está la solución definitiva:
> 
> TE DOY EL MEJOR PRECIO QUE CUALQUIERA DE LAS EMPRESAS Y TIENDAS QUE ENCUENTRES, EN EL COMERCIO DE METALES, CONTANDO SI VENDES A UNA Y SI COMPRAS A OTRA.
> 
> Oferta inmejorable, nadie te hará lo mismo.



Yo la mejoro. 

(y otros también seguro)


Aunque no creo que a nadie le interesen tus elefantes de somalia (lo que hay que inventar para colocarlos...)


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Jun 2010)

Ya que mejoras mis ofertas, no sólo se nota que te molesta que esté aqui quitándote negocio, aunque tu eres vendedor y yo no vendo, pero dime cuántas monedas de plata me das a cambio de una onza de oro. ¿Me das más de 55, verdad? Dime que hasta yo mismo te cambio


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Jun 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Ya que mejoras mis ofertas, no sólo se nota que te molesta que esté aqui quitándote negocio, aunque tu eres vendedor y yo no vendo, pero dime cuántas monedas de plata me das a cambio de una onza de oro. ¿Me das más de 55, verdad? Dime que hasta yo mismo te cambio



Lo siento. No hago tratos con pomperos. Si fueses veterano a cambio de un Krugerrand te daba 56 Eagles de plata sin problema (propongo al forero interesado, veterano y presentable, que quiera que se manifieste). A cambio de elefantes de somalia no te daba ni los buenos días.


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Jun 2010)

Claro, ahora es culpa ser pompero para que no hagas un cambio. Mucho bla bla pero demuestras que lo que buscas es molestar y no hacer un buen comercio.

Bueno, cuando quieras te doy un lingote de 1 Kg de Oro, SEMPSA o HERAEUS o de la marca que quieras y pueda comprar, y tu me das 1792 moneditas, incluso te admito elefantes que parece que los odias y no los quieres.

Cuando quieras hacemos el trade, en Madrid o en donde tu quieras, puedo ir a por ello.

Y si no tradeas esto, por favor deja de molestar en este hilo porque demuestra que sólo buscas la gresca y el desprestigio.

Gracias y espero que aceptes la operación, y que no te tengas que comer tus palabras, que como Veterano quedaría un poco mal.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Jun 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Claro, ahora es culpa ser pompero para que no hagas un cambio. Mucho bla bla pero demuestras que lo que buscas es molestar y no hacer un buen comercio.
> 
> Bueno, cuando quieras te doy un lingote de 1 Kg de Oro, SEMPSA o HERAEUS o de la marca que quieras y pueda comprar, y tu me das 1792 moneditas, incluso te admito elefantes que parece que los oditas y no los quieres.
> 
> ...



Yo sólo quiero monedas. Los lingotes para los pringuis. ¿No tienes Krugerrands para dar? ¿Antes has dicho "una onza de oro" y te tiras para atrás?


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Jun 2010)

No me tiro atrás, te estoy subiendo la oferta ya que me parece buena. ¿No quieres 1 kilo de oro?

Es que hacerme mover a donde estés por sólo 56 monedas me parece una perdida de tiempo.

Aunque bueno, si haces lo mismo que tu me has propuesto de acercar el precio al precio de mercado, y mirando las cotizaciones que pones en tu mensaje, ¿Me cambias 1 onza de oro por 69 de Plata? Es el precio Justo, y yo creo que tu eres muy justo, ¿verdad?

De todos modos no acumulo Krugger, prefiero las que son de 999 no un simple 916. Aunque si me aceptas el trade, te llevo las Krugger que te den la gana, pero cambiaríamos varias no sólo una.


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Jun 2010)

cuando quieras hacemos el trade de la Krugger, pero claro mejora al menos mi precio. Y dime dónde tengo que ir, que no sé si eres de Madrid o de otro lugar. Gracias


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Jun 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Bueno y aqui está la solución definitiva:
> 
> TE DOY EL MEJOR PRECIO QUE CUALQUIERA DE LAS EMPRESAS Y TIENDAS QUE ENCUENTRES, EN EL COMERCIO DE METALES, CONTANDO SI VENDES A UNA Y SI COMPRAS A OTRA.
> 
> Oferta inmejorable, nadie te hará lo mismo.



mejor incluso que munters que paga por encima del spot????


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Jun 2010)

Que yo sepa cualquier tienda vende por encima del spot, pues así es, claro. Eso sí, yo intercambio no doy euros. No sé porqué teneis que darle tantas vueltas a las cosas, creo que quedó claro lo que dije, y creo que ha quedado claro que Monster (Si Munters y monster es el mismo) no quiere hacer trading vino aqui a molestar un poco, y si lo quiere hacer que me cambie, sigo en espera.


----------



## vidarr (7 Jun 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Que yo sepa cualquier tienda vende por encima del spot, pues así es, claro. Eso sí, yo intercambio no doy euros. No sé porqué teneis que darle tantas vueltas a las cosas, creo que quedó claro lo que dije, y creo que ha quedado claro que Monster (Si Munters y monster es el mismo) no quiere hacer trading vino aqui a molestar un poco, y si lo quiere hacer que me cambie, sigo en espera.



1. Munters = Bureau de change à Bruxelles / Wisselkantoor te Brussel - Gold & Forex International
2. Munters está *comprando* algunas piezas por encima del spot.

Eso de hacer como que confundes munters con monster como prueba de "pomperidad" ha estado bien, pero vas a tener que esforzarte un poco más hamijo


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Jun 2010)

Gracias Vidarr por hacerme ver mi estupidez, realmente si me hablan de algo como si lo conociera, será que debo conocerlo, y del munters nunca llegué a escuchar. Al ver la página veo que esta web ya se enseñó, y ya hemos comparado el precio de venta de oro a 32K para comprar plata.

Efectivamente supero ofertas de Munters

¿Y sabes porqué pensé que munters era monster? porque monters se quejaba que si le llamaba así era porque era novato, pero tampoco me dijo cómo le llamaban, llegué a pensar que sería lo mismo.

También comentarles que yo ni pajolera de webs en otros idiomas que no hablo, que las desconozco, así que si se hacen referencias a webs no españolas por favor dejen link.

Que les vaya bien!


----------



## moskito (7 Jun 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PGQy-BNDkk[/YOUTUBE]
videoclubs
inmobiliarias
compro oro


----------



## femstore (7 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Yo la mejoro.
> 
> (y otros también seguro)
> 
> ...



Los elefantes de somalia..a mi me interesa comprar....


Entiendo que los compradores de metales prefiráis otras monedas, pero los que jugamos con la dualidad del mercado numismático...los elefantes son muy buena opción (tanto nacional, como internacionalmente *numismáticamente *hablando).


Realmente entiendo que todos se le tiren encima, pues quien cambie pensando en metales..obviamente sale perdiendo.
Pero por ejemplo, a mi su cambio de 1oz de oro por X de plata, me saldría bien, siempre y cuando las de plata que me diera fuesen años rentables para mi...también es cierto que mi situación no es la misma que la del resto de foreros...hay que estar metido en el coleccionismo para poder sacar rentabilidad a estas piezas.


----------



## Enrico Zola (7 Jun 2010)

Tradingmetales algún otro idioma a parte del español lo hablarás no?
no se al menos ingles si vas a seguir con este negocio, para operaciones internacionales y abastecerte en mejores condiciones en paises donde el iva en plata por ejemplo sea mas bajo que en españa, que seguro que te abre mas puertas. al menos apréndete fyngoud, fine gold, or pur, argent pur...

Tio en serio idiomas es importante, para la vida en general


----------



## Enrico Zola (7 Jun 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> cuando quieras hacemos el trade de la Krugger, pero claro mejora al menos mi precio. Y dime dónde tengo que ir, que no sé si eres de Madrid o de otro lugar. Gracias



ojo monster que lo que te cambia es una krugger con 2 gs, que a saber que es...

Al menos esta dejando constancia que te va a dar otra cosa.

yo y mi sacapuntas


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Jun 2010)

Veo que hay mucha mala leche en este foro. Por envidia, competencia, ignorancia, radicalismo, o una mezcla de todas ellas. Sobre todo parece que les gusta no dar la cara y hablar mediante etiquetas.

Bueno, lo lamento por si os molesta, yo sigo a lo mio, y creo que esto no debería molestar a nadie. Y si no hablo 5 idiomas como todos los del foro, pues soy un idiota, pero me gusta cómo vivo y no creo que necesite 5 idiomas para cambiarte un metal por otro, sabiendo de densidades y de precios en tiempo real me es suficiente.

Por favor métanse con otra persona, a mi déjenme en paz, si quieren jugar a las peleas vayanse a un foro de niños, no intenten malmeter en este hilo, que lo único que genera es daño gratuito. Y si dañas gratuitamente el problema lo tienes tu, no yo.


----------



## El Secretario (7 Jun 2010)

Hola!, vendo aluminio por Toneladas. Tengo de toas las medidas y si tienes rollos grandes no podrás venderlos, así que yo te cambio por pequeñitos y a más a más te ahorras el IVA.

Todos ganamos!!. :Baile:

Dame 10 toneladas de alumino y yo te doy : nueve rollos de una tonelada + un rollo de 500 kilos + otra bobina de 400

Dame una tonelada de aluminio y yo te doy una de 500 + una de 400 + una de 50. 

Dame 100 kilos de aluminio y te dos dos de 40 y un jamón 4 jotas. 

Negocio seguro!!. Al menos pa mi!!. 


Gracias por estos momentos.


----------



## VOTIN (7 Jun 2010)

El Secretario dijo:


> Hola!, vendo aluminio por Toneladas. Tengo de toas las medidas y si tienes rollos grandes no podrás venderlos, así que yo te cambio por pequeñitos y a más a más te ahorras el IVA.
> 
> Todos ganamos!!. :Baile:
> 
> ...



::
Pues que sepas que las tetas de tu avatar son melones de silicona y la napia
la tiene operada y recortada.
Siento a verte jodido las pajas ,jejejejejejeeje::


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (7 Jun 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> ::
> Pues que sepas que las tetas de tu avatar son melones de silicona y la napia
> la tiene operada y recortada.
> Siento a verte jodido las pajas ,jejejejejejeeje::



Melafo igualmente.

Aunque sientas* a verle* jodido las pajas. (Taliváaaaaan...)


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Jun 2010)

Me alegra que te diviertas Secretario, para eso estamos!!

Yo estoy muy feliz acabo de quedar con el primer forero para hacer mi primer trade, 11 monedas de 5 Ecus con caja y certificado, a cambio de 10 Liberty Usa.

Bueno, pues ahora si alguien quiere los Ecus están disponibles para tradeo. Son de 1990 y 1991

Gracias!!


----------



## VOTIN (7 Jun 2010)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Melafo igualmente.
> 
> Aunque sientas* a verle* jodido las pajas. (Taliváaaaaan...)



Diccionario de la lengua española - Vigésima segunda edición

Aviso 


La palabra averte no está en el Diccionario

Cada dia que amanece un tonto nuevo aparece


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Jun 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Me alegra que te diviertas Secretario, para eso estamos!!
> 
> Yo estoy muy feliz acabo de quedar con el primer forero para hacer mi primer trade, 11 monedas de 5 Ecus con caja y certificado, a cambio de 10 Liberty Usa.
> 
> ...



¿A quien intentas tomar el pelo? Si has cambiado 11 monedas de 5 ecus por 10 eagles (se llaman eagles y no liberty) es que eres un poco tonto. Pero creo que no eres tonto y lo que quieres es encolomar los ecus. 

¿Te crees que nos chupamos el dedo por aquí?


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Jun 2010)

En primer lugar yo llamo a las monedas como me da la gana, la moneda pone Liberty y yo la llamo así, Liberty USA para diferenciarla de la Liberty Mexicana.

Tu lo que tienes que hacer es tradear conmigo lo que tenemos pendiente, que mucho bla bla pero al final parece que contigo no se pueden hacer operaciones serias, y bueno a mi me da igual es tu palabra la que queda por los suelos, mal ejemplo siendo veterano.


----------



## quaver (8 Jun 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Diccionario de la lengua española - Vigésima segunda edición
> 
> Aviso
> 
> ...



Creo que "fluctuat nec mergitur" se refería, sutilmente, al siguiente error:

"Siento haberte (a verte) jodido las pajas"

Saludos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Jun 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> En primer lugar yo llamo a las monedas como me da la gana, la moneda pone Liberty y yo la llamo así, Liberty USA para diferenciarla de la Liberty Mexicana.



Para diferenciarla de la Libertad lo mejor es llamarla por su nombre. 



TradingMetales dijo:


> Tu lo que tienes que hacer es tradear conmigo lo que tenemos pendiente, que mucho bla bla pero al final parece que contigo no se pueden hacer operaciones serias, y bueno a mi me da igual es tu palabra la que queda por los suelos, mal ejemplo siendo veterano.



Tú lo que no tienes que hacer es decirme lo que yo tengo que hacer. Mi palabra es que no hago tratos con pomperos impresentables. Te estoy ayudando a fijar precios justos. La idea del trueque no es mala, pero hay que hacerla de forma honesta y no para colocar la morralla.


----------



## segundaresidencia (8 Jun 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> En primer lugar yo llamo a las monedas como me da la gana, la moneda pone Liberty y yo la llamo así, Liberty USA para diferenciarla de la Liberty Mexicana.
> 
> Tu lo que tienes que hacer es tradear conmigo lo que tenemos pendiente, que mucho bla bla pero al final parece que contigo no se pueden hacer operaciones serias, y bueno a mi me da igual es tu palabra la que queda por los suelos, mal ejemplo siendo veterano.



jo jo jo jo ¿tambien te ha fallado a ti? jojojo con mosterunitddiamon
le tenemos calado todos, es un boca chancla,pobrecito no seas duro con el 

te refieres a el ¿no?
un saludo


----------



## femstore (8 Jun 2010)

Yo ahora no tengo bullion...pero buscaré porque me interesa cambiarte chatarra por pandas y/o elefantes :XX:

El problema es que aqui mucha gente cuando le interesa valora solo el metal, cuando no le interesa, valora su valor numismático..pero a mi me parece una buena idea para intercambiar monedas jugando con la dualidad numismática-metalera.

A mi 10 filarmónicas me cuesta venderlas dos huevos y medio, pero si las cambio por 8 pandas del año 91, por ejemplo, él se queda contento con su plata (tiene 2 monedas más que antes), y yo me quedo contento porque tengo 8 monedas que a 30 euros me las quitan de las manos...cuando con las filarmónicas casi tengo que pagar para que se las lleven.

Ahora bien....yo "me dedico a esto" y entiendo que para la gente de fuera se vea un poco raro....y que deba entender de mercado numismático para rentabilizar la operación.

En caso de lingotes...no digo que el cambio sea justo o injusto, pero si veo más comercial vender lingotes pequeños que grandes, además los pequeños se venden con relativa facilidad muy por encima del spot..pero volvemos a lo mismo, para alguien que compra cantidad, le interesa lingote grande, y no pequeño para vender de uno en uno en ebay.


Creo que todo tiene un doble filo, y por desgracia en este foro casi siempre se ve el malo (también es normal, hay mucho timador y cara dura cerca y lo mejor es estar atento)....pero también se puede pensar en frio las cosas, y aunque no se comparta la idea del nuevo forero, respetarla, preguntar o debatir, sin entrar en la descalificación fácil. Yo también fui muy criticado cuando entré, y a los 30 días varios foreros ya han ganado el 20% de lo que invirtieron ( y no hablo de transacciones pequeñas precisamente)....seguramente haya gente que quede contento con este tipo de cambios pues cada uno tiene una visión de negocio e inversión particular, y no tiene por que ser la misma que la de la mayoría.


Sé que no vendes...pero si algún día lo haces, yo te compro pandas, elefantes y cualquier moneda moderna que me pueda interesar para su mercado numismático.


----------



## Renovatio (8 Jun 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Me alegra que te diviertas Secretario, para eso estamos!!
> 
> Yo estoy muy feliz acabo de quedar con el primer forero para hacer mi primer trade, 11 monedas de 5 Ecus con caja y certificado, a cambio de 10 Liberty Usa.
> 
> ...



Trading, tio... Sin actitud eh? Te han timado y tal... los ecus tienen menos tiron que un recopilatorio de canciones de Rosana en Japón... 
Y se dice eagles... No uses el "es mi scatergories y me lo llevo!" Por que pierdes razon... Otra cosa es que Monster no te lo vaya a decir con lindezas, pero si a estas alturas no le conoces es que si que es verdad que eres Pompita...  
De todas maneras, reitero que si lo haces bién y tal me pareces una opción como otra cualquiera. Al menos te buscas la vida proponiendo otras vias de negocio. Nunca se sabe... Estamos en contacto por si alguna vez yo o algún amiguete se nos ofrece algún trapi.


----------



## femstore (8 Jun 2010)

renovatio dijo:


> los ecus tienen menos tiron que un recopilatorio de canciones de rosana en japón...



jajajajajjajajaj lo peor es que tienes toda la razón!!


----------



## TradingMetales (9 Jun 2010)

Bueno entonces veo que al Monster ya le teneis todos calado, que nunca cierra operaciones y sólo intenta molestar. Gracias por el aviso general!!

Para tí será una tontería cambiar 11 ecus x 10 eagle (Ya lo llamo bien) pero te aseguro que yo en ese cambio he ganado 1 onza de plata fina, que aunque tenga luego que llevarlas a fundir y que me den lingotes, podría salirme rentable.

Es más, si esto llegara a darse la ostia hasta tal punto que el dinero no sea útil, 5 Ecus y un Eagle valdrán lo mismo, valdrán por el contenido de plata que tiene.

Pero sigo insistiendo y te digo, estos Ecus de 1990 al menos tienen mayor antigüedad que el Eagle, con certificado y caja. Si bien es cierto que he visto Ecus a 15 euros, también he visto tiendas que los venden (o intentan vender) a 30 euros e incluso 80. Pero ustedes piensan en el valor de conversión al euro o de conversión a moneda, yo simplemente pienso en metales y por tanto no le veo un inconveniente.

Si tanto pensais que pierdo tradeando Eagles x Ecus, empezad a comprar Ecus en masa ya que "nadie los quiere" y yo os lo cambio, estaré muy satisfecho, y tu pensarás que me has timado como a un primo, por tanto estaremos los 2 muy contentos. Ah!! y ni te hablo si por alguna razón llego a acumular las tiradas enteras de Ecus, entonces yo sería el único que tiene Ecus y por tanto el precio, si hay que pensar en euros, lo decido yo, ya que sería una moneda exclusiva de mi propiedad.

Creo que vivimos en mundos diferentes, tu piensas en dinero, yo pienso en peso. Y yo tengo mis defectos, por ejemplo no valorar numismáticamente una moneda, pero no me voy a poner a conocer todas las monedas del mundo, ni todos los años ni las tiradas, eso no sólo me parece muy friki (y prefiero ser friki en otros aspectos) sino además complicado y dificil por la gran cantidad de monedas que existen. Tal vez tenga que aprenderlos, pero ahora no podrá ser.

Ya saben chicos, véndanme Ecus de 1 oz que me como todo lo que me solteis, y contento quedaré.


----------



## Bullionista (9 Jun 2010)

> Para tí será una tontería cambiar 11 ecus x 10 eagle (Ya lo llamo bien) pero te aseguro que yo en ese cambio he ganado 1 onza de plata fina, que *aunque tenga luego que llevarlas a fundir y que me den lingotes*, podría salirme rentable.



Lanzo una pregunta; ¿eso sería posible? ¿Tenéis alguna experiencia en eso? Pregunto porque de ser así sería una manera barata de comprar plata; a día de hoy, es posible encontrar algunas monedas de plata baratas, ya sea por su escaso reconocimiento o por sus extrañas leyes (pakillos ley 800, 25 pesos ley 750, etc.). 

Resumiendo, ¿se pueden cambiar monedas que no las conoce ni cristo por lingotes reconocidos con su sello y tal? ¿hay alguna cantidad mínima para hacer el cambio o fundir? porque igual vas y te piden 15 kilos de plata en monedas.....juas!

Un saludo!!!


----------



## Enrico Zola (9 Jun 2010)

no, tu vas con tu kilo de plata en monedas y ellos te dan un lingote...

eso si la pureza te la darán ellos y te cobraran por fundirlo, clarostá. Y para el oro te piden ser del negocio, tener el libro de la policia para saber que no es robado, trabajar en una joyeria... en plata no estoy seguro pues nunca me he informado.

los manguis estos que te compran desde dientes de oro hasta el cristo del juli para luego fundirlos, luego no les sale puro pues entre pegamentos, soldaduras y demas ese oro no sera nunca puro. Pero bueno se lo venden a las joyerias que los utilizan para hacer otras joyas.

De todos modos los que te cobran por hacerte el lingote de oro y el de plata, en el de plata no te debe salir rentable.

no es lo mismo que te pidan por fundirlo 300 euros en un kilo de oro, que 300 euros en un kilo de plata. Sino las calles estarian llenas de comproplata en lugar de comprooros.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Jun 2010)

Enrico Zola dijo:


> los manguis estos que te compran desde dientes de oro hasta el cristo del juli para luego fundirlos, luego no les sale puro pues entre pegamentos, soldaduras y demas ese oro no sera nunca puro.




Pero alma de dios... las fundiciones reconocidas te lo refinan y certifican tus lingotes. No ponen su sello en un bloque de chatarra fundida.


Por cierto, si alguien quiere mini-lingotes de 1g. (PAMP SUISSE) los vendo con un 22% de sobrespot.


----------



## Enrico Zola (9 Jun 2010)

si, pero me va la impresion de que las fundiciones te piden papeles para que te lo fundan y no todas te lo hacen si no los tienes. Y esta gente se lo curra por su cuenta en casa con un crisol...


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Jun 2010)

Enrico Zola dijo:


> si, pero me va la impresion de que las fundiciones te piden papeles para que te lo fundan y no todas te lo hacen si no los tienes. Y esta gente se lo curra por su cuenta en casa con un crisol...



y a quién se lo colocan? qué absurdo.


----------



## Enrico Zola (9 Jun 2010)

pues a las joyerias ya te digo. luego las joyerias con ese oro lo refunden ellos y lo mezclan con el suyo, y te hacen un muy bonito anillo que te cobraran a millon


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Jun 2010)

Enrico Zola dijo:


> pues a las joyerias ya te digo. luego las joyerias con ese oro lo refunden ellos y lo mezclan con el suyo, y te hacen un muy bonito anillo que te cobraran a millon



Mientras no engañen con la ley los metales de la aleación realmente no importan.


----------



## Enrico Zola (9 Jun 2010)

Este hilo abierto por tradingmetales su intención es hacerse con plata, e ir realizando intercambios ganando plata en los cambios para poder crear lingotes una vez fundidos.

No se si tendrá contactos en fundiciones o tiene papeles.. sinó ya nos contará como lo hará y a quien se lo endosa luego.


----------



## TradingMetales (9 Jun 2010)

Efectivamente yo tengo contacto directo con fundiciones como por ejemplo Heraeus, les llevo X kilos de plata u oro y me devuelven lingotes. También es cierto que para la plata no sólo hay que ir con mas kilos, sino que además el transporte es menos rentable al ser mucho más pesado. Sin embargo, si te sobran moneditas que tengan plata y quieres hacer un Trade por nuevas monedas o lingotes, también estoy disponible para eso (calculando la plata fina que llevan, y haciendo un trade por monedas 999 como filarmónicas o lingotes directamente)

Claro que fundir el metal es la última alternativa, lo ideal sería ir tradeando y tradeando, ya que a mi gusto, fundir monedas antiguas es una lástima, ya que das mas valor a las monedas que quedan por el mundo.

Aunque es posible que la plata llegue a valer tanto que ni eso al final será cosa de preocupación.

Ya saben, si tienen plata en moneditas y quieren lingotes, ¡¡Hagamos un cambio!! La tabla la pueden ver en la primera página, y al hablar de Onzas de peso da lo mismo que sean filarmónicas, pandas o pakitos, yo siempre haré el trade.


----------



## TradingMetales (9 Jun 2010)

En mi stock masivo que he ido comprando, (antes de pensar siquiera en este negocio de trading) he comprado a varios numismáticos colecciones enteras de monedas con contenido de plata, por ejemplo bolívares de venezuela, pequeñitos. También he comprado medallas de Goya y los duelos de palos, y monedas que ni conozco, francos de francia... incluso he comprado en subastas candelabros, soperas y cuberterías enteras (algunas hasta con valor histórico de 60 y 140 años). A precio de "risa".

Ya sabes, si quieres una cuberteria con gran valor (una de ellas pesa 9 kilos) dame simplemente 9 kilitos de plata. El trading hace todo más fácil. Todo lo que sea plata es bienvenido.


----------



## VOTIN (9 Jun 2010)

Yo tengo una moneda de kilo de plata,no me importaria cambiarla por monedas antiguas de plata.
Yo te doy la moneda de KILO y tu me das 15 monedas de una onza tipo columnarios o monedas de 8 reales o asi
¿vale?


----------



## femstore (9 Jun 2010)

Tienes pandas de oro pequeños? 1/25oz ...


----------



## Ulisses (10 Jun 2010)

He leído con gran interés el contenido de las cinco paginas de este hilo y hay un vocablo que se repite insistentemente y que me tiene francamente incomodado: Trade

Trade, en gallego, significa barrena o taladro; pero lo que no alcanzo a comprender es su significado en castellano.
Y como doy por supuesto que este último es el idioma al uso en el foro, tácitamente aceptado por todos, me preguntaba si sería posible tratar de encontrar un sinónimo que pudiese ser transpuesto al castellano en beneficio de los que no dominamos varias lenguas romances o germánicas porque, en realidad, lo que hace el puto trade es barrenarme la cabeza cada vez que lo leo.


----------



## carloszorro (10 Jun 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> He leído con gran interés el contenido de las cinco paginas de este hilo y hay un vocablo que se repite insistentemente y que me tiene francamente incomodado: Trade
> 
> Trade, en gallego, significa barrena o taladro; pero lo que no alcanzo a comprender es su significado en castellano.
> Y como doy por supuesto que este último es el idioma al uso en el foro, tácitamente aceptado por todos, me preguntaba si sería posible tratar de encontrar un sinónimo que pudiese ser transpuesto al castellano en beneficio de los que no dominamos varias lenguas romances o germánicas porque, en realidad, lo que hace el puto trade es barrenarme la cabeza cada vez que lo leo.



Comerciar, lo que pasa es que inglés queda como mas "fino".


----------



## TradingMetales (10 Jun 2010)

Hola! jajaja Ulisses me ha gustado tu comentario, lo siento tienes razón, yo estoy demasiado acostumbrado al Trading como para llamarlo simplemente "comercio"

Sinónimos y palabras parecidas: Trader (el que comercia) Trading (comerciar¿?), Trade (operación de comercio puntual), tradear (comerciar estilo spanglish), tradeo... 

Aparte a los de atrás, no tengo pandas de 1/25 oz de Oro, de oro tengo monedas de 1 oz y de las más normalitas.

Respecto al intercambio de 1 Kg de Plata por monedas de plata antiguas, me parece maravilloso, creo que esas monedas no tengo pero puedo tratar de conseguirlas, incluso si alguien del foro vende estas monedas me gustaría que me contactara. Eso sí, me dices 8 reales pero veo que hay muchos tipos, si puedes hablamos por aqui o por privado y te trado de buscar aproximadamente lo que me pidas, porque yo de tipos de monedas, años y eso, ando muy verde. Pero interés pondré el máximo, si veo que es posible hacer esa operación.


----------



## Ulisses (10 Jun 2010)

Gracias por las traducciones. Aunque mi inglés es básico comprendo esos términos, pero me chirría leer trade, dealer, chart... El único anglicismo aceptado hace años era business y sólo lo usaban los yonkies. 

Las palabras comerciante, negocio, gráfica o industria son mucho más agradables al oido. Quizá estás manías son debidas a que me voy haciendo viejo.


----------



## Nico (10 Jun 2010)

Bueno... vengo a declarar mi OWNED en este tema.

Cuando *TradingMetales* lo presentó supuse que era un troll. Tras seis páginas de explicar y defender su negocio tengo que admitir que *ES LOGICO Y RAZONABLE*.

Lo que parecía una tomadura de pelo en realidad, teniendo en cuenta los diferenciales por el IVA, el valor de monedas, los spots y otros elementos que intervienen en el mercado de metales hace que este enfoque sea totalmente viable.

Que en cada caso habrá que estudiar el cambio para no verse perjudicado ?... desde ya.

Pero, para nada es una burla ni algo imposible. Es un proceso que, en muchos casos (tal vez no en todos) permite que ambas partes ganen en relación a *SUS ALTERNATIVAS*.

OWNED para mi (autodeclarado) y felicitaciones para *TradingMetales* por su paciencia y perseverancia en las explicaciones hasta que todos entendimos el mecanismo y su justificación.

Muy inteligente, práctico y, para muchos -no todos- muy útil y beneficioso.


----------



## sakeo (10 Jun 2010)

La verdad es que veo muy interesante esto que haces de intercambio.

Hay personas como yo , que quizás le puedan interesar.

Por ejemplo:

Por un lingote de oro SEMSA de 100 Gramos con certificado,

lo cambiarías por 2 onzas de oro, 2 kilo de plata y onzas sueltas de plata?

o 1 kilo de plata y más monedas de onza?


----------



## segundaresidencia (10 Jun 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Gracias por las traducciones. Aunque mi inglés es básico comprendo esos términos, pero me chirría leer trade, dealer, chart... El único anglicismo aceptado hace años era business y sólo lo usaban los yonkies.
> 
> Las palabras comerciante, negocio, gráfica o industria son mucho más agradables al oido. Quizá estás manías son debidas a que me voy haciendo viejo.



usted que es tan pureta con el castellano, me extrala verle usar el palabro "yonkis" como si nada,me extraña ademas que ponga enlaces en ingles y no traducidos, mas que nada para no leer tampoco esos anglicismos

a mi tambien me jode escuchar palabrotas, cada vez que oigo una me pongo enfermo, me cago en dios¡¡¡¡


----------



## Ulisses (10 Jun 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> usted que es tan pureta con el castellano, me extrala verle usar el palabro "yonkis" como si nada,me extraña ademas que ponga enlaces en ingles y no traducidos, mas que nada para no leer tampoco esos anglicismos
> 
> a mi tambien me jode escuchar palabrotas, cada vez que oigo una me pongo enfermo, me cago en dios¡¡¡¡



Asumo mi parte de culpa. Siempre que he tenido tiempo he tratado de poner enlaces traducidos. 

La importancia del inglés en todos los ámbitos es incuestionable y, obviamente, todos deberíamos tener un nivel mínimo de lectura y conversación en esa lengua. 

Pero lo que he criticado es que se incorporen tecnicismos innecesarios al español cuando existen palabras en nuestro idioma que pueden suplir perfectamente ese préstamo linguístico.

Tiene usted razón en el asunto de los enlaces y sería de agradecer que cada vez que se postease un "link"a una página extranjera, si no se traduce, al menos se debería acompañar de un breve resúmen de lo que en ella se dice.


----------



## TradingMetales (10 Jun 2010)

Estimado Nico, gracias por tus palabras, me gusta que hayas entendido bien el "negocio". Realmente me harías un favor si puedes editar tu primer post y poner el mismo comentario que has puesto ahora, ya que en primera página me mancha bastante y puede que la gente ni siga leyendo  estaría muy agradecido.

Para Sakeo, vamos a ver qué podemos hacer con 100 Gr de Oro.

En primer lugar las "tablas sagradas" indican que no se puede tradear algo de oro por oro y plata a la vez (salvo excepciones, negociables a ser posible x email o privado) y te darás cuenta de porqué son esas tablas así y no de otra manera, son la reglas del Trading  por ejemplo acabo de responder un mensaje donde me dan platería 925 y yo devuelvo oro, en este caso hay que hacer 2 trades:

1. Pasar objeto de Plata 925 a Plata 999

2. Cambiar Plata 999 por oro 999

Habrás visto que no existe un cambio de momento, un intercambio de lingotes de oro a monedas de oro y viceversa (y es que no tengo tanto stock para eso, de momento)

En el caso de los 100 Gr de Oro, deberías cambiar todo a Plata, y habrás visto que no hay una tabla donde diga "Cambia gramos de oro x gramos de plata" sólo onzas y kilos. Tus 100gr de Oro pueden hacer lo siguiente:

1. Cambiar 100 Gr de Oro 999 x 5000 Gr de Plata contenida 999 (en este cambio tu me das lingotes pero yo puedo darte cualquier cosa hasta llegar a esos 5 Kg de plata 999, según mi disponibilidad y stock)

2. Aceptar que el peso aproximado en onzas a tus 100 Gr de Oro es de 3 Onzas (Como si cambiaras lingote de 100 gr de oro x 3 onzas pero no literalmente), y ahora sí podemos cambiar onzas x onzas, en este caso te daría 150 monedas de 1 oz, o bien 150 Onzas en monedas. Si ves que son muchas monedas puedes hacer otro cambio adicional.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Jun 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Para tí será una tontería *cambiar 11 ecus x 10 eagle* (Ya lo llamo bien) pero te aseguro que yo en ese cambio he ganado 1 onza de plata fina, que aunque tenga luego que llevarlas a fundir y que me den lingotes, podría salirme rentable.
> 
> Es más, si esto llegara a darse la ostia hasta tal punto que el dinero no sea útil, 5 Ecus y un Eagle valdrán lo mismo, valdrán por el contenido de plata que tiene.
> 
> ...




TradingMetales, te tomo la palabra.

Quien quiera Eagles más baratos de un 4% que el precio mínimo de Alemania que me escriba. 

Explico la operativa:

(1) Miráis el precio mínimo de los Eagles en Silberinvestor:

Silber Investor | Preisvergleich Silber-Mnze Silver Eagle 2010 1 oz | Silber-Mnzen | Silber-Barren | Silber-Ankauf | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien | Rohstoff-Zertifikate

(2) Os vendo los ecus un 13% por debajo del precio de los Eagles en Silber Investor. Enviar mp para cerrar el trato.

(3) Le cambiáis los Ecus por Eagles a TradingMetales 11 x 10. (De esta parte yo no me desresponsabilizo. Es la palabra de TradingMetales.)

Habréis comprado Eagles por un 4,43% por debajo del mejor precio en Alemania. 

Ejemplo: Ahora el precio mínimo en Silber Investor es de 18,50. Así pues os vendo los ecus a 16,10 euros. Luego 11 ecus os salen por 177,10 euros. Al cambiarlos por 10 Eagles os han salido los Eagles a 17,71 euros. Lo cual es más de un 4% más barato que en Alemania.

Todos ganamos:

* Yo gano porque no me importa vender los ECUS a ese precio.

* Tú ganas porque compras Eagles más baratos que en Alemania.

* TradingMetales gana porque a él sólo le importa el peso.

La oferta queda abierta hasta agotar las existencias de Ecus y sólo negocio con no pomperos.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## TradingMetales (10 Jun 2010)

Pues para eso, me vendes a mi los ECU. ¿No? Y de paso me cambias esas onzas de Oro que me decías, que al final no vi ningún negocio ahí.

Anda que te gusta darle vueltas a las cosas, con lo fácil que es preguntarme si te lo compro directamente.


----------



## Enrico Zola (10 Jun 2010)

tradingmetales ya ha dicho que a pomperos no!!! mínimo 300 mensajes y un mes de foro.

O que le vendas 2x1 que en tal caso tal vez reconsidere su postura


----------



## TradingMetales (10 Jun 2010)

Pero si hasta los otros veteranos me dicen que Monster ni vende ni deja vender, no sé porque pone que no Pomperos, si a los otros tampoco les vende.

Yo creo que no tiene plata 

O sino, que nos mande unas fotillos!


----------



## femstore (10 Jun 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> O sino, que nos mande unas fotillos!



Edito: Tu de pompero nada, ya eres becario de la salgado

Pero si no son como esta no vale :XX:


----------



## Enrico Zola (10 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


>



La peor sucursal de bancolchón que he visto en mucho tiempo.


----------



## vidarr (10 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Edito: Tu de pompero nada, ya eres becario de la salgado
> 
> Pero si no son como esta no vale :XX:



Demigrante la foto! Estas cosas se hacen con billetes de 100 para arriba coñe!


----------



## syn (10 Jun 2010)

Cagonla....:::

A partir de hoy no voy a coger de igual forma los billetes de 20 €

Hoyga... y no tendría usted dos de 10€ :XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Jun 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Pues para eso, me vendes a mi los ECU. ¿No? Y de paso me cambias esas onzas de Oro que me decías, que al final no vi ningún negocio ahí.
> 
> Anda que te gusta darle vueltas a las cosas, con lo fácil que es preguntarme si te lo compro directamente.



No porque tengo palabra y no hago trato con pomperos como te dije. Pero cuando tengas más tiempo ya haremos tratos...


----------



## inver (1 Jul 2010)

Me podria interesar lo que propones.
Te envio un email.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Jul 2010)

Oye...¿Cambias pakillos por Eagles?


----------



## inver (2 Jul 2010)

Pasadas 32 horas desde que envie un email a TradingMetales dandole mi telefono y no habiendo recibido respuesta, hago el ofrecimiento a todos los posibles interesados.

Dispongo de algo más de un kilo de plata fina en granalla y quisiera cambiarla por monedas de plata fina, a un cambio interesante para ambas partes.

Hay alguien interesado?.


----------



## femstore (3 Jul 2010)

inver dijo:


> Pasadas 32 horas desde que envie un email a TradingMetales dandole mi telefono y no habiendo recibido respuesta, hago el ofrecimiento a todos los posibles interesados.
> 
> Dispongo de algo más de un kilo de plata fina en granalla y quisiera cambiarla por monedas de plata fina, a un cambio interesante para ambas partes.
> 
> Hay alguien interesado?.



Siendo Pompero mal asunto con los veteranos :XX:

1 Kilo de granalla con la merma se va a quedar en 2 aceitunas :XX:

Trading está de vacaciones muy muy merecidas muy muy lejos, asique yo creo que tardará en volver...pero volverá.


----------



## inver (4 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Siendo Pompero mal asunto con los veteranos :XX:
> 
> 1 Kilo de granalla con la merma se va a quedar en 2 aceitunas :XX:



ya veo...
supongo que a todos os habrá pasado lo mismo al principio.
Pues na, si para tener "credibilidad" hace falta estar un par de meses llenando de basura todos los hilos, como de hecho ocurre con una gran cantidad de post existentes, pues seguiremos el procedimiento estipulado. 

En cuanto a la granalla de plata fina, para información general, *quiero confirmaros que no tiene NINGUNA merma.*
Quizás me has interpretado que lo mio era "chatarra de plata".

Tras el proceso de afinaje en el laboratorio, la granalla es el "formato" en que se obtiene la plata en su máxima pureza.
Por ejemplo, este es el "formato" de plata que se utiliza (junto con otros metales) para hacer las aleaciones a partir del oro de 999.9.


----------



## femstore (4 Jul 2010)

inver dijo:


> Tras el proceso de afinaje en el laboratorio, la granalla es el "formato" en que se obtiene la plata en su máxima pureza.
> .




Más que tirarte dos meses hablando en el foro, lo que la gente valora es la opinión de otros usuarios al hacer alguna transacción contigo, o la credibilidad que ofrezcas desde el comienzo.

Por muy pura que sea..si tu llevas a fundir granalla, bien para hacer lingotes, o lo que sea.......se pierde como poco el 8-12% en la merma. La merma se produce al cambiar el formato, no sólo al cambiar la pureza. Si tu fundes plata para hacer una aleación, hay merma, y si tu fundes plata pura para cambiar de formato (granalla---->lingote) también existe esa merma. La merma es algo inevitable debido a la alta temperatura creada en el proceso de fundición...y más cuando (repito) lo que quieres cambiar de formato son "piezas muy muy pequeñas". Es como cuando pones un cubo de hielo ante el fuego...si el cubito es pequeño sufrirá un desgaste mayor y proporcional a uno de mayor tamaño.

La granalla se compone de piezas demasiado pequeñas y con un % de merma superior al de un lingote o moneda (inferior al 5%). La plata por pura que sea no deja de ser un metal de transición (es decir, que está parcialmente lleno de electrones) entre el Paladio y el Cadmio con dos isótopos principales muy asiduos a mermar en exceso cuando son expuestos a altas temperaturas en piezas relativamente pequeñas (es decir..granalla)








Por otro lado, están mejor valoradas las monedas que la granalla, por "un kilo y pico" de granalla como mucho te darán 1 kilo (si llega) en monedas, para compensar lo uno con lo otro, y no creo que te salga rentable.....creo que lo más comercial que puedes hacer es fundir la granalla para tener un lingote de lo que salga y luego proponer el cambio...asi puedes ampliar tus campos de venta y seguramente obtengas una mayor rentabilidad...
Es sólo mi opinión pero espero que te ayude con la venta!


----------



## inver (4 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Por muy pura que sea..si tu llevas a fundir granalla, bien para hacer lingotes, o lo que sea.......se pierde como poco el 8-12% en la merma. La merma se produce al cambiar el formato, no sólo al cambiar la pureza. Si tu fundes plata para hacer una aleación, hay merma, y si tu fundes plata pura para cambiar de formato (granalla---->lingote) también existe esa merma.



Las informaciones de que dispones al respecto no corresponden ni de lejos con mi experiencia.




femstore dijo:


> La plata por pura que sea no deja de ser un metal de transición (es decir, que está parcialmente lleno de electrones) entre el Paladio y el Cadmio con dos isótopos principales muy asiduos a mermar en exceso cuando son expuestos a altas temperaturas en piezas relativamente pequeñas (es decir..granalla)



metal de transición?
que está parcialmente lleno de electrones?
entre el Paladio y el Cadmio?
con dos isótopos principales muy asiduos a mermar en exceso?
en piezas relativamente pequeñas?

Perdona pero no he entendido nada.
La plata es un *elemento puro*, que esta en la "tabla periódica de los elementos"
Según *mi experiencia*, la merma no tiene nada que ver con el tamaño de las piezas a fundir. (Siempre que las piezas estén limpias, como es el caso)



femstore dijo:


> Por otro lado, están mejor valoradas las monedas que la granalla, por "un kilo y pico" de granalla como mucho te darán 1 kilo (si llega) en monedas, para compensar lo uno con lo otro, y no creo que te salga rentable.....creo que lo más comercial que puedes hacer es fundir la granalla para tener un lingote de lo que salga y luego proponer el cambio...asi puedes ampliar tus campos de venta y seguramente obtengas una mayor rentabilidad...



Evidentemente.
No pretendo cambiar un Kg de granalla fina por un Kg de monedas (de ley 999.9). 
En mi post proponía un intercambio interesante (rentabilidad justa) para ambas partes.
Soy consciente que una moneda de plata esta formada por plata más una hechura que es perfectamente cuantificable por la diferencia de las cotizaciones entre la plata y la moneda en cuestión.

Si alguien esta interesado, no hay ningún problema en fundir la granalla y convertirla en uno o varios lingotes. Incluso puedo trasladarme con un pequeño horno eléctrico, un crisol nuevo de tungsteno y lingotera, para realizar la fundición en presencia de quien este interesado. Y de esta manera correría por mi cuenta la posible merma producida por la fundición de la granalla y se tendría la certeza de que el lingote obtenido procede exclusivamente de granalla de plata fina (sin aditivos).




femstore dijo:


> Es sólo mi opinión pero espero que te ayude con la venta!



[/QUOTE]

Sinceramente agradezco tu opinión, pues aunque no este de acuerdo con ella, observo que es constructiva para ayudar a que se produzcan posibles intercambios y además me ha dado pie para aclarar conceptos erróneos que quizá otros compañeros del foro también podrían tener sobre la granalla y no los han expresado.


----------



## femstore (4 Jul 2010)

inver dijo:


> Las informaciones de que dispones al respecto no corresponden ni de lejos con mi experiencia.



La experiencia es una cosa, la composición es otra, y la química es una ciencia.





inver dijo:


> metal de transición?
> que está parcialmente lleno de electrones?
> entre el Paladio y el Cadmio?
> con dos isótopos principales muy asiduos a mermar en exceso?
> ...



Ya se que la plata es un elemento de la tabla periódica, pero los metales de transición son aquellos elementos químicos que están situados en la parte central del sistema periódico, en el bloque d, cuya principal característica es la inclusión en su configuración electrónica del orbital d, parcialmente lleno de electrones.
Debido a su propia composición, el % de la merma depende del tamaño de las piezas que se desean fundir.




inver dijo:


> Evidentemente.
> No pretendo cambiar un Kg de granalla fina por un Kg de monedas (de ley 999.9).
> En mi post proponía un intercambio interesante (rentabilidad justa) para ambas partes.
> Soy consciente que una moneda de plata esta formada por plata más una hechura que es perfectamente cuantificable por la diferencia de las cotizaciones entre la plata y la moneda en cuestión.



¿Cuál sería un buen trato para ti? quiza con esa información ayudes a más gente a decidirse al cambio.




inver dijo:


> Si alguien esta interesado, no hay ningún problema en fundir la granalla y convertirla en uno o varios lingotes. Incluso puedo trasladarme con un pequeño horno eléctrico, un crisol nuevo de tungsteno y lingotera, para realizar la fundición en presencia de quien este interesado. Y de esta manera correría por mi cuenta la posible merma producida por la fundición de la granalla y se tendría la certeza de que el lingote obtenido procede exclusivamente de granalla de plata fina (sin aditivos).



No te preocupes, la plata tiene una medida métrica, otra volumétrica y otra atómica, haciendo lingotes adecuados no es necesario que montes el chiringuito delante del comprador, las medidas y una báscula será suficiente, pero me alegro de que ofrezcas algo asi, ya que sigo pensando que te costará menos intercambiar un lingote (o varios) que granalla).





inver dijo:


> Sinceramente agradezco tu opinión, pues aunque no este de acuerdo con ella, observo que es constructiva para ayudar a que se produzcan posibles intercambios y además me ha dado pie para aclarar conceptos erróneos que quizá otros compañeros del foro también podrían tener sobre la granalla y no los han expresado.



Para eso estamos en un foro, todos los días tenemos opiniones de todos los gustos y colores, si no sería demasiado aburrido....
Más que por llevar la contraria, o fastidiar, he querido dar información por varias cosas:
1º Mucha gente no conoce lo que es la granalla
2º La gente no suele invertir en granalla
3º Cuando un pompero entra proponiendo tratos sin demasiada información, la gente no se fia.
4º Puede que algunas personas se animen a hacer trato sabiendo que puedes ofrecer un lingote o varios.
5º La gente no suele comprar lingotes sin certificar, ya que en caso de venderlo "rápidamente" dificulta el proceso.

Mucha suerte con la operación, y a ver si alguien se anima a contar la experiencia!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Por muy pura que sea..si tu llevas a fundir granalla, bien para hacer lingotes, o lo que sea.......se pierde como poco el 8-12% en la merma. La merma se produce al cambiar el formato, no sólo al cambiar la pureza. Si tu fundes plata para hacer una aleación, hay merma, y si tu fundes plata pura para cambiar de formato (granalla---->lingote) también existe esa merma. La merma es algo inevitable debido a la alta temperatura creada en el proceso de fundición...y más cuando (repito) lo que quieres cambiar de formato son "piezas muy muy pequeñas". Es como cuando pones un cubo de hielo ante el fuego...si el cubito es pequeño sufrirá un desgaste mayor y proporcional a uno de mayor tamaño.
> 
> La granalla se compone de piezas demasiado pequeñas y con un % de merma superior al de un lingote o moneda (inferior al 5%). La plata por pura que sea no deja de ser un metal de transición (es decir, que está parcialmente lleno de electrones) entre el Paladio y el Cadmio con dos isótopos principales muy asiduos a mermar en exceso cuando son expuestos a altas temperaturas en piezas relativamente pequeñas (es decir..granalla)



Femstore, ¿Pero que paridas cuentas? No tienes ni puta idea chaval. Si la granalla es de plata pura, y el fundidor un profesional, no hay "merma". Y el cacao mental que tienes con la "nube de electrones" y los isotopos hacen falta varios meses para aclarártelo...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Ya se que la plata es un elemento de la tabla periódica, pero los metales de transición son aquellos elementos químicos que están situados en la parte central del sistema periódico, en el bloque d, cuya principal característica es la inclusión en su configuración electrónica del orbital d, parcialmente lleno de electrones.
> Debido a su propia composición, el % de la merma depende del tamaño de las piezas que se desean fundir.



Esto que dices no tiene ni pies ni cabeza. Intenta aclarar lo que quieres decir y dar alguna referencia. 



femstore dijo:


> No te preocupes, la plata tiene una medida métrica, otra volumétrica y otra atómica,



¿Más diarea mental?




femstore dijo:


> Para eso estamos en un foro, todos los días tenemos opiniones de todos los gustos y colores, si no sería demasiado aburrido....
> Más que por llevar la contraria, o fastidiar, he querido dar información por varias cosas:
> 1º Mucha gente no conoce lo que es la granalla
> 2º La gente no suele invertir en granalla
> ...



La gente si invierte en granalla de plata. Aquí la tienes:

Silver Grain/Shot .999+ Fine - (10 oz packages)

A menudo es la plata más ajustada al spot que puedes conseguir, y es fácil venderla a joyeros...y además es fraccionable.


----------



## femstore (4 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Femstore, ¿Pero que paridas cuentas? No tienes ni puta idea chaval. Si la granalla es de plata pura, y el fundidor un profesional, no hay "merma". Y el cacao mental que tienes con la "nube de electrones" y los isotopos hacen falta varios meses para aclarártelo...



Claro, Claro. Comprasela toda, o se la cambias por eagles de esos....

Tú el caso es llevar la contraria con tu ley "por que yo lo digo y punto" ¿Eres químico? Puedes dar algún razonamiento lógico? o con tu palabra ya todos tienen que dar por supuesto que tu tienes la verdad única y universal?


Por cierto, no quería decirlo, pero ya que estoy....las onzas de oro que estás comprando a un pucelano son mias...No las debo vender tan caras o tú no las debes conseguir tan baratas, cuando pagas hasta DOS intermediarios.


----------



## femstore (4 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A menudo es la plata más ajustada al spot que puedes conseguir, y es fácil venderla a joyeros...y además es fraccionable.



Y cuanto paga un joyero? porque estoy cansado de leerte cuando les llamas usureros..


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (4 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Claro, Claro. Comprasela toda, o se la cambias por eagles de esos....
> 
> Tú el caso es llevar la contraria con tu ley "por que yo lo digo y punto" ¿Eres químico? Puedes dar algún razonamiento lógico? o con tu palabra ya todos tienen que dar por supuesto que tu tienes la verdad única y universal?
> 
> ...


----------



## femstore (4 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Esto que dices no tiene ni pies ni cabeza. Intenta aclarar lo que quieres decir y dar alguna referencia.



Pues macho, está en la wikipedia.




Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Más diarea mental?



Medida métrica...un lingote, de por ejemplo 1oz, debe tener una longitud, una altura y una profundidad en alguna unidad de medida. Si no lo cumple, no es plata.999.

Medida volumétrica..un lingote de por ejemplo 1oz, debe tener un volumen específico y proporcional a su medida métrica. Si no lo cumple, no puede ser plata pura.

Medida atómica...los metales están en una tabla por algo...los metales se componen de algo..y ese algo..tiene un peso, que se llama peso atómico, juntando varios "algos", obtienes el metal que tanto te gusta y que sólo puede tener una medida atómica, en caso de ser pura al 999.




Monsterspeculator dijo:


> La gente si invierte en granalla de plata..



La gente también invierte en ACN, AFINSA y en figuras de huevos kinder. 
La granalla no es un material ampliamente conocido entre inversores, se decantan más por la moneda o el lingote....aunque deberías saberlo bien.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Claro, Claro. Comprasela toda, o se la cambias por eagles de esos....
> 
> Tú el caso es llevar la contraria con tu ley "por que yo lo digo y punto" ¿Eres químico? Puedes dar algún razonamiento lógico? o con tu palabra ya todos tienen que dar por supuesto que tu tienes la verdad única y universal?



Aclara las paridas que has soltado y dejate de lloriqueos.



femstore dijo:


> Por cierto, no quería decirlo, pero ya que estoy....las onzas de oro que estás comprando a un pucelano son mias...No las debo vender tan caras o tú no las debes conseguir tan baratas, cuando pagas hasta DOS intermediarios.



:XX: ¿Y a cuanto las compro si se puede saber?

Creía que no vendías bullion...::


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Pues macho, está en la wikipedia.



¿La Wiki? :XX: Pon un link que nos riamos...



femstore dijo:


> Medida métrica...un lingote, de por ejemplo 1oz, debe tener una longitud, una altura y una profundidad en alguna unidad de medida. Si no lo cumple, no es plata.999.
> 
> Medida volumétrica..un lingote de por ejemplo 1oz, debe tener un volumen específico y proporcional a su medida métrica. Si no lo cumple, no puede ser plata pura.
> 
> Medida atómica...los metales están en una tabla por algo...los metales se componen de algo..y ese algo..tiene un peso, que se llama peso atómico, juntando varios "algos", obtienes el metal que tanto te gusta y que sólo puede tener una medida atómica, en caso de ser pura al 999.



Tienes mucho lío chaval. El objeto de medir el volumen es para calcular la densidad...y siento enseñarte que en eso la plata no es como el oro...

Y revisa la Wiki...hay plata con dos pesos atómicos...:XX:




femstore dijo:


> La gente también invierte en ACN, AFINSA y en figuras de huevos kinder.
> La granalla no es un material ampliamente conocido entre inversores, se decantan más por la moneda o el lingote....aunque deberías saberlo bien.



Las mierda inversiones son las de tus monedas-sellos. La granalla de plata es plata, no mierda colección con valor subjetivo. Si quieres comparar a algo a AFINSA ya sabes el qué. Hay gente que invierte en granalla pues es la plata con menor overspot.


----------



## femstore (4 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> :XX: ¿Y a cuanto las compro si se puede saber?



A un precio intermedio entre lo que compra munters y lo que vende. Maples.


----------



## femstore (4 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El objeto de medir el volumen es para calcular la densidad...



Gracias por darme la razón. Tal vez lo deba poner con palabras más simples para que la próxima vez veas que dices lo mismo que yo, pero con otras palabras.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> A un precio intermedio entre lo que compra munters y lo que vende. Maples.



Me tienes confundido, pájaro. 

Ese precio es muy caro.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Gracias por darme la razón. Tal vez lo deba poner con palabras más simples para que la próxima vez veas que dices lo mismo que yo, pero con otras palabras.



Es que me enseñaron en la escuela que haciendo las medidas métricas de un lingote se podía calcular su volumen, sobre todo si tiene forma de paralepípedo. Por eso no entiendo tu distinción entre "medidas métricas" y "volumétricas" :XX:

Oye, a dar lecciones a otro sitio que aquí somos mayorcitos. Lo que más gracia me hace es que acuses tú a nadie de pomperismo...


----------



## femstore (4 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Y eso no sería pagar mucho considerando que las vendo por debajo? Tú has oido campanas :XX:



Por debajo? vaya....¿dónde?
Por cierto, en Santander le ofrecí oro a un forero a 28 euros el gramo, asique ya ves lo que me importa a mi el oro....que ni me molesto en exprimirlo al límite cual pasaorero que se precie. 



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿A qué viene ese súbito interés por mis negocios? Ocúpate de los de tu compinche rm.store que parece que no vende una onza...



Ves, onzas no vende, pero "monedas-sellos" como tu les llamas...una media de 25.000 euros por mes....a ver si va a ser verdad que son más rentables que el oro.... (por cierto lleva 25 onzas vendidas en 8 días)

No es mi compinche, sino un distribuidor más. Las onzas son suyas, quien debe preocuparse de venderlas es él. Yo me alegro de que las venda porque cuantas más venda, más monedas-sellos me comprará a mi.

No tengo ningún interés por tus negocios, con que me dejes tranquilo con lo mio me vale, pero parece ser que a ti te molesta que la gente tenga negocios que no estén en torno a tí. Cuando me metí en este foro, me llovieron privados diciendo lo mismo "monster ni come ni deja comer", y viendo tus mensajes, veo que efectivamente, ganas 60k al día, te mide 30 cm, follas todo lo que quieres y los demás sólo somos "chavales" e ignorantes.

Si quieres ser respetado, respeta. Siempre vas a la defensiva, con una actitud déspota y muchas veces desagradable sin motivo alguno. Las cosas se pueden debatir y decir de muchas formas, sin necesidad de cambiar los tonos y usar palabras que no vienen a cuento.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Por debajo? vaya....¿dónde?
> Por cierto, en Santander le ofrecí oro a un forero a 28 euros el gramo, asique ya ves lo que me importa a mi el oro....que ni me molesto en exprimirlo al límite cual pasaorero que se precie.
> 
> 
> ...



Qué interesante todo lo que cuentas. Lástima que tengas a los actores confundidos. 

Mira, chaval, tú has empezado a atacar con paridas al pompero con su granalla de plata. Está bien que critiques, pero no soltando paridas, y gilipolleces como lo de la "nube de electrones". Joder, hay que ser inculto. 

En el foro critica lo que quieras, pero no sueltes paridas que no cuelan. 

Por otra parte estoy convencido que las monedas-sellos son el mejor "negocio". Lástima que sea un timo del mismo estilo que Afinsa. El tiempo pondrá cada cual en su sitio. No lo dudes.


----------



## inver (4 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> 1 Kilo de granalla con la merma se va a quedar en 2 aceitunas :XX:
> 
> ...se pierde como poco el 8-12% en la merma.




No es mi intención polemizar, solo defender mi producto contra los ataques, como los expuestos mas arriba, que devalúan injustificadamente el producto que ofrezco.
Mi condición de pompero, me hace ser más “políticamente correcto” en mis respuestas, que otros foreros más explícitos con los cuales coincido y agradezco su participación.

Ya que insistes en la polémica, manteniendo que al fundir granalla de plata se produce una merma "cuanto menos del 8-12%" basándote en argumentos científicos.

Te propongo un trato concreto.
Podemos quedar cuando quieras y donde quieras y fundir un Kg de granalla de plata fina.
En el caso de que sufra una merma superior al 4% (la mitad de tu rango inferior y ya me curo muchissssmo en salud), te doy el Kg de plata fina.
Y en el caso de que sufra una merma inferior al 4% me das un Kg de plata fina o su equivalente en lo que quieras.

Y así zanjamos esta absurda polémica y vemos quien tiene razón, 
Si tus “dos isótopos principales muy asiduos a mermar en exceso, porque están parcialmente llenos de electrones, debido a su configuración electrónica del orbital d”.
O mi experiencia de varios lustros fundiendo y aleando metales.


----------



## femstore (4 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Qué interesante todo lo que cuentas. Lástima que tengas a los actores confundidos.
> 
> Mira, chaval, tú has empezado a atacar con paridas al pompero con su granalla de plata. Está bien que critiques, pero no soltando paridas, y gilipolleces como lo de la "nube de electrones". Joder, hay que ser inculto.
> 
> En el foro critica lo que quieras, pero no sueltes paridas que no cuelan.



¿Por que tú lo dices y punto?
Yo te he explicado de manera racional el por qué de mis argumentos. Tú sólo desprecias "por que tu lo dices" y punto.
Un pompero (que por como le defiendes debe ser amigo tuyo) ha anunciado un cambio y yo le he dado mi punto de vista, y he explicado los puntos de mi razonamiento de la mejor manera que he podido. Luego entraste tú al hilo, y lo empezaste a desviar, como casi siempre, comenzando a hablarme como si te hubiera ofendido en algún momento.




Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por otra parte estoy convencido que las monedas-sellos son el mejor "negocio". Lástima que sea un timo del mismo estilo que Afinsa. El tiempo pondrá cada cual en su sitio. No lo dudes.



No lo dudo...El tiempo me ha puesto donde estoy y parece que me quedaré por estos lares.
Pero convención a la que voy, convención que forero me dice que le has dejado colgado con algun pedido...Igual el mejor "negocio" es el tuyo, vendiendo cosas que no tienes (como AFINSA). Yo lo mio, lo tengo todo pagadito...y muchos ya han podido disfrutar de la rentabilidad acordada (y no precisamente en operaciones de 10 euros).


----------



## femstore (4 Jul 2010)

inver dijo:


> Te propongo un trato concreto.
> Podemos quedar cuando quieras y donde quieras y fundir un Kg de granalla de plata fina.
> En el caso de que sufra una merma superior al 4% (la mitad de tu rango inferior y ya me curo muchissssmo en salud), te doy el Kg de plata fina.
> Y en el caso de que sufra una merma inferior al 4% me das un Kg de plata fina o su equivalente en lo que quieras.



Mejor hacemos otro, *ya que tanto monster como tú afirmáis que la plata pura no merma...* y que yo soy un chaval ignorante pues con 25 años debo ser gilipollas perdio...
quedamos y fundes 1 kg de granalla. Si hay cualquier % de merma, me das una moneda de 1 kilo de plata.. y si no lo hay te doy yo 2.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> ¿Por que tú lo dices y punto?
> Yo te he explicado de manera racional el por qué de mis argumentos. Tú sólo desprecias "por que tu lo dices" y punto.
> Un pompero (que por como le defiendes debe ser amigo tuyo) ha anunciado un cambio y yo le he dado mi punto de vista, y he explicado los puntos de mi razonamiento de la mejor manera que he podido. Luego entraste tú al hilo, y lo empezaste a desviar, como casi siempre, comenzando a hablarme como si te hubiera ofendido en algún momento.



Es que algunos tenemos mínimas nociones de química y física de materiales para saber cuando un inculto habla. Pon los links a la Wiki para que nos riamos.





femstore dijo:


> No lo dudo...El tiempo me ha puesto donde estoy y parece que me quedaré por estos lares.
> Pero convención a la que voy, convención que forero me dice que le has dejado colgado con algun pedido...Igual el mejor "negocio" es el tuyo, vendiendo cosas que no tienes (como AFINSA). Yo lo mio, lo tengo todo pagadito...y muchos ya han podido disfrutar de la rentabilidad acordada (y no precisamente en operaciones de 10 euros).



Vaya, siento que intentes atacar de oídas. Pocos argumentos tienes.

Para tu tranquilidad te diré que jamás ofrezco lo que no tengo y que jamás he dejado colgado a nadie. Ya que pretendes que te lo ha dicho algún forero, no tendrás inconveniente en dar más detalles. 

Es una pena que intentes desprestigiar gratuitamente. Muchos más de los que crees me conocen y me aprecian. De ti lo único que sabemos es que vendes monedas-sellos con un sobrespot sobre el metal que quita el hipo. Cualquiera sabe que es un pelotazo de un par de años. Después esas monedas no valen una mierda. 

A ti lo que te jode es no poder manipular a tus anchas en el foro. No eres el primero. Te jodes chaval. Aquí cualquiera te dirá lo que piensa, te lo argumentará, y te tendrás que aguantar.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Mejor hacemos otro, *ya que tanto monster como tú afirmáis que la plata pura no merma...* y que yo soy un chaval ignorante pues con 25 años debo ser gilipollas perdio...
> quedamos y fundes 1 kg de granalla. Si hay cualquier % de merma, me das una moneda de 1 kilo de plata.. y si no lo hay te doy yo 2.



¿Nos desdecimos del 8-12%?

¿Ya no crees en tu teoría de la capa d de electrones?


:XX:


----------



## femstore (4 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Vaya, siento que intentes atacar de oídas. Pocos argumentos tienes.
> 
> Para tu tranquilidad te diré que jamás ofrezco lo que no tengo y que jamás he dejado colgado a nadie. Ya que pretendes que te lo ha dicho algún forero, no tendrás inconveniente en dar más detalles.



Siempre que alguien te da detalles empiezas a acusarle de multinicks...y como ya te conocemos, vamos a ahorrarnos el proceso.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Es una pena que intentes desprestigiar gratuitamente. Muchos más de los que crees me conocen y me aprecian. De ti lo único que sabemos es que vendes monedas-sellos con un sobrespot sobre el metal que quita el hipo. Cualquiera sabe que es un pelotazo de un par de años. Después esas monedas no valen una mierda.



Claro. Por eso llevan 40 años en el mercado, sin una sola bajada... en fin.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A ti lo que te jode es no poder manipular a tus anchas en el foro. No eres el primero. Te jodes chaval. Aquí cualquiera te dirá lo que piensa, te lo argumentará, y te tendrás que aguantar.



Manipular? A mi lo que me jode es que gente como tú ponga la cara cuando le interesa y cuando no ponga la puñalada. Soy el primero al que le gusta debatir, y que le debatan, pero siempre desde el punto de la lógica, y nunca desde tu punto de vista, que viene a resumirse en "por que yo lo digo y punto".
Eso es lo que quiero, que me argumenten las cosas, no que me suelten parrafadas que aburran a los lectores y desvirtúen los hilos.

Yo siempre que he atacado o he acusado lo he hecho de cara, y no por privados a otros usarios, también me he presentado en los lugares donde he dicho que iba a estar, y he cumplido los tratos que he ofrecido hasta el día de hoy (y lo seguiré haciendo), mientras tú que tanto interés tenías no fuiste capaz de pasarte por la convención de Madrid aunque sólo fuera para saludar y poder conocernos personalmente...mucho te gustaba pregonar por el foro "te llevaré 200 eagles de esos que hablamos"...como si quisieras dar a entender que alguna vez te he comprado, o como si mis insuperables precios lo eran porque venían de tus manos..por favor, con los 60k que ganas, comprate un poco de humildad, que no viene nunca mal y te repito, aprende a respetar, que tú no tienes la verdad absoluta.
(por cierto, me ofrecía eagles a 15.30 cuando yo los vendía en el foro a 15..)

Por si lo has perdido, te vuelvo a dar mi email, fem @ femstore punto es y *debatimos por ahi todo lo que no tenga que ver con este hilo*, pero yo por mi parte termino con este la saga de mensajes que no van a ninguna parte y que a todos les importa un carajo menos a ti, que no das más coba por que no puedes y que yo por aburrimiento termino respondiendo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Claro. Por eso llevan 40 años en el mercado, sin una sola bajada... en fin.



¿Nos lo demuestras? 



femstore dijo:


> Manipular? A mi lo que me jode es que gente como tú ponga la cara cuando le interesa y cuando no ponga la puñalada. Soy el primero al que le gusta debatir, y que le debatan, pero siempre desde el punto de la lógica, y nunca desde tu punto de vista, que viene a resumirse en "por que yo lo digo y punto".
> Eso es lo que quiero, que me argumenten las cosas, no que me suelten parrafadas que aburran a los lectores y desvirtúen los hilos.
> 
> Yo siempre que he atacado o he acusado lo he hecho de cara, y no por privados a otros usarios, también me he presentado en los lugares donde he dicho que iba a estar, y he cumplido los tratos que he ofrecido hasta el día de hoy (y lo seguiré haciendo), mientras tú que tanto interés tenías no fuiste capaz de pasarte por la convención de Madrid aunque sólo fuera para saludar y poder conocernos personalmente...mucho te gustaba pregonar por el foro "te llevaré 200 eagles de esos que hablamos"...como si quisieras dar a entender que alguna vez te he comprado, o como si mis insuperables precios lo eran porque venían de tus manos..por favor, con los 60k que ganas, comprate un poco de humildad, que no viene nunca mal y te repito, aprende a respetar, que tú no tienes la verdad absoluta.
> ...



Tío, tu alucinas en colores. Estabas a corto de Eagles. Te ofrecí y me dijiste que no te interesaban que ya habías hecho un pedido. ¿Tengo que poner tu email? Hasta allí todos nuestros tratos, habidos y por haber.

¿Qué yo tenía que pasar por una convención a conocerte? Pero tío, ¿quien te crees que eres? 

Por cierto...interesante...veamos quien no cumple lo que ofrece:




ILCRF dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> He visto tu página Web y las condiciones son un poco mejores que lo que ofreces en el foro, ¿no? He visto que con 15.000 euros, ofreces un 20% al año, aquí "sólo" llegaríamos al 18%, ¿cierto?


----------



## inver (4 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Mejor hacemos otro, *ya que tanto monster como tú afirmáis que la plata pura no merma...* y que yo soy un chaval ignorante pues con 25 años debo ser gilipollas perdio...
> quedamos y fundes 1 kg de granalla. Si hay cualquier % de merma, me das una moneda de 1 kilo de plata.. y si no lo hay te doy yo 2.



Cita de mis palabras anteriores donde he dicho yo que no se produzca *NADA* de merma y te acepto tu trato.

Es absurdo fundir granalla para convertirlo en un lingote "casero".
No obstante me he ofrecido a hacerlo si alguien esta interesado, corriendo yo con la merma, que sería inapreciable fundiéndolo en un horno eléctrico con crisol de tungsteno que es como yo lo hago, y prácticamente inapreciable por el sistema tradicional de soplete.

No creo que seas "gilipollas perdio".
Un mal día lo tiene cualquiera, que es lo que suele ocurrir cuando vamos de eruditos en una materia que hemos leído cinco minutos antes en la wikipedia.

Lo malo es no reconocer cuando hemos tenido un exceso verbal y en vez de cortarlo e intentar arreglarlo, huimos hacia delante cagándola aun más.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Jul 2010)

inver dijo:


> Lo malo es no reconocer cuando hemos tenido un exceso verbal y en vez de cortarlo e intentar arreglarlo, huimos hacia delante cagándola aun más.



Sobre todo ha tenido gracia que se ponga a atacarme personalmente con calumnias. 

A mi me ha demostrado que no es un tío de fiar.


----------



## femstore (4 Jul 2010)

inver dijo:


> Cita de mis palabras anteriores donde he dicho yo que no se produzca *NADA* de merma y te acepto tu trato.
> 
> Es absurdo fundir granalla para convertirlo en un lingote "casero".
> No obstante me he ofrecido a hacerlo si alguien esta interesado, corriendo yo con la merma, que sería inapreciable fundiéndolo en un horno eléctrico con crisol de tungsteno que es como yo lo hago, y prácticamente inapreciable por el sistema tradicional de soplete.
> ...



Aqui lo tienes......Por cierto, además de "jugar con monedas" me molesto en buscar y aprender las cosas, no en repasarme la wikipedia antes de postear.



inver dijo:


> ya veo...
> supongo que a todos os habrá pasado lo mismo al principio.
> Pues na, si para tener "credibilidad" hace falta estar un par de meses llenando de basura todos los hilos, como de hecho ocurre con una gran cantidad de post existentes, pues seguiremos el procedimiento estipulado.
> 
> ...


----------



## inver (4 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Aqui lo tienes......Por cierto, además de "jugar con monedas" me molesto en buscar y aprender las cosas, no en repasarme la wikipedia antes de postear.



Y sigo manteniéndolo que no tiene merma.
Y tu sigues manteniendo que por lo menos un 8-12%
Yo he ofrecido todos los medios para hacer la prueba y he sido generoso aceptando que tienes razón si se obtiene una merma superior a la mitad de lo que dices en tu rango inferior. Te admito un rango de error del 4-8%.
Consulta la wikipedia. Cuanto me ofreces tu de error?


----------



## femstore (4 Jul 2010)

inver dijo:


> Y sigo manteniéndolo que no tiene merma.
> Y tu sigues manteniendo que por lo menos un 8-12%
> Yo he ofrecido todos los medios para hacer la prueba y he sido generoso aceptando que tienes razón si se obtiene una merma superior a la mitad de lo que dices en tu rango inferior. Te admito un rango de error del 4-8%.
> Consulta la wikipedia. Cuanto me ofreces tu de error?




En que quedamos?

Aqui afirmas que hay merma


inver dijo:


> Cita de mis palabras anteriores donde he dicho yo que no se produzca NADA de merma y te acepto tu trato.



Aqui afirmas que no hay


inver dijo:


> En cuanto a la granalla de plata fina, para información general, quiero confirmaros que no tiene NINGUNA merma.



Aqui volvemos a que no hay


inver dijo:


> Y sigo manteniéndolo que no tiene merma.





En que quedamos, soy un ignorante? hablo por hablar? hay merma o no hay merma?

Tú eres el experto, vamos a hacerte caso, como tú dices que no hay merma, y que tienes lustros de experiencia, seguramente sea IMPOSIBLE que te equivoques asique antes te daba 2 monedas de un kilo, ahora si tu me demuestras que no hay merma, te doy 5 monedas de 1 kilo de plata...pero como haya *ALGO *de merma, me das tu a mi 10, ¿correcto?

Claro, los metales no se componen de átomos verdad? Que pasa cuando exponemos átomos a grnades temperaturas?
Si es que me da igual la plabra intocable de monster, o tu experiencia, las leyes físicas y químicas no están ahi para dar el coñazo en el colegio....

Te ahorro un mensaje, si vas a volver a ponerme el 4, 8, 12%, ahorratelo. Hay merma o no hay merma, pero no me vale que si la hay cuando me interesa y no la hay cuando no me interesa.


Lo que es gracioso es que Monster siempre ataca a los pomperos que vienen a hacer cambios, vender o comprar...
casualmente aparece uno de su localidad, y no sólo no dice nada, que lo defiende con su intocable palabra...resulta algo sospechoso....Pasaoreros de la plaza mayor reunidos en el foro .org?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Lo que es gracioso es que Monster siempre ataca a los pomperos que vienen a hacer cambios, vender o comprar...
> casualmente aparece uno de su localidad, y no sólo no dice nada, que lo defiende con su intocable palabra...resulta algo sospechoso....Pasaoreros de la plaza mayor reunidos en el foro .org?




Yo no ataco a nadie. Corrijo a los que cuentan cuentos, sean pomperos o charlatanes. 

Creo que has confundido "chatarra de plata" con "granalla de plata". La chatarra de plata tiene merma porque además de plata lleva soldaduras que no son de plata. La granalla de plata pura, como en todo proceso, puede tener algo de merma pero insignificante. Ciertamente no tienen NADA que ver con la capa "d" de electrones. Harías bien en revisar tu Mecánica Cuántica....

Por otra parte, si fundes tus monedas-sellos, la merma se aproxima al 100% en las que son plateadas...(además de todas las guarrerías que llevan incrustadas).


----------



## VOTIN (4 Jul 2010)

No te desanimes femstore
El hecho de hacer negocio en el foro jode mucho a monsti,no caigas en el juego tonto de que te descalifique para arruinarte como forero.
Ya he visto a otros foreros expertos en temas de plata o metales caer en sus manipulaciones para echarlos y despejar su coto de caza........


----------



## femstore (4 Jul 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> No te desanimes femstore
> El hecho de hacer negocio en el foro jode mucho a monsti,no caigas en el juego tonto de que te descalifique para arruinarte como forero.
> Ya he visto a otros foreros expertos en temas de plata o metales caer en sus manipulaciones para echarlos y despejar su coto de caza........



Desanimarme?
Pues anda que no queda :XX:

Gracias Votin!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Gracias Votin!



Esto te va a dar credibilidad...lo presiento...

Dios los cría y ellos se juntan...


----------



## inver (4 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> En que quedamos, soy un ignorante? hablo por hablar? hay merma o no hay merma?



Si yo digo que NO tiene merma y tu que un 8-12%, alguno de los dos MIENTE.
Si después de hacer la prueba se obtuviese alguna merma insignificante, habríamos mentido los dos, pero evidentemente uno sería un mentiroso compulsivo-culpable y el otro un imprudente al no admitir la posibilidad de alguna merma insignificante.
Pues por ese orden están las cosas.

Para poner el tema en su justo termino, admito que aunque no debería de producirse ninguna merma en la fundición de plata fina en granalla, ocasionalmente podría producirse alguna merma insignificante.

La merma se produce cuando fundes por ejemplo joyas usadas, de oro o plata, porque hay partes huecas en las que con el tiempo se mete suciedad, cremas cosméticas, etc… y cuando se funde solo queda el metal.
También se añaden al crisol productos químicos fundentes y purificantes como el borax o salitre para eliminar restos de oxidos ocasionados por los otros metales que se incluyen en la aleación.
Como tu decías, si metes muchas piezas pequeñas hay mas posibilidad de que contengan más mierda que lastren el peso, que si metes un par de piezas macizas y pesadas.

Pero por mucho que fundas reiteradamente un Kg. de oro o plata fina, seguirás siempre obteniendo tu Kg. de metal. El metal no se volatiliza en ningún % por el simple hecho de someterlo al proceso de fundición. Por definición. Por la práctica.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Jul 2010)

El problema de femstore es que confunde granalla de plata con chatarra de plata. 

En vez de admitir la metida de pata, la atornilla.


----------



## asqueado (4 Jul 2010)

Quisiera puntualizar algo con respecto a algunas cosas que se estan comentando, pero lo hago sin acritud alguna, porque no me gustan las discusiones o polemicas.. y no me dirijo en particular a nadie en concreto.
Para empezar tengo que decir que cada vez que se funde algun metal como oro o plata de pureza maxima, siempre merma algo, muy insignificante pero merma y cada vez que lo hagamos vamos perdiendo metal, porque a veces se adhiere a las paredes de los crisoles, sean de grafito para el oro o de ceramica para la plata, y el significado de uno u otro es el valor de dichos crisoles. Si ya es morralla pues para que contar.
Existen unos hornos pequeños electricos, con unos crisoles de grafico para 1 kgr, para 2kgr y para 3 kgr y que se ponen a una temperatura media de 1100-1200º suficiente para fundir el metal y que al mismo hay que echarle un fundente purificador al objeto de que no se peque a las paredes del mismo, a la vez que vamos moviendo con un agitador tambien de grafito o de ceramica, depende donde lo hagamos.
Una vez comprobamos que el metal esta fundido con un soporte-tenaza que trae el horno, cogemos el crisol y lo vamos echando bien a una lingotera o bien a una chaponera, depende como los queramos y el tamaño es indiferente, dandole previamente con aceite a una de las dos cosas que usemos, con el objeto de que no se quede pegado cuando lo saquemos.
Cuando realizamos fundiciones de joyas usadas que pueden contener otros metales y resto de oxido, hay que añadir un purificador activo especial, con el objeto de quitarle el agrio del mismo, que eso no tiene que ver con la pureza del mismo.
Para las fundiciones importantes con hornos mas grandes y con crisoles mas robustos, en el que se quema desde la tierra, pasando por los crisoles donde antes hemos fundido y que tienen residuos de metal, hasta las escobillas, gamuzas, recambios, etc. entonces se usa el borax, Cabornato Sodico y Nitrato Potasico, a dosis recomendable según los kilos que se tengan que fundin.
Y por ultimo, para recuperar el metal que contiene en el recipiente de agua, donde se lavan las manos los joyeros, se realiza con Zinc.


----------



## puntodecontrol (5 Jul 2010)

Hace unos meses lei aqui a un forero con una joyeria, el cual creo que se llamaba "andorrano".

Si no recuerdo mal, el mismo dijo que si se llevaba X monedas a fundir habia merma y se perdia un 4% o mas en el proceso, por lo que supongo que con la granalla pasara algo por el estilo. A ver si alguno busca el post....


----------



## el_andorrano (5 Jul 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Hace unos meses lei aqui a un forero con una joyeria, el cual creo que se llamaba "andorrano".
> 
> Si no recuerdo mal, el mismo dijo que si se llevaba X monedas a fundir habia merma y se perdia un 4% o mas en el proceso, por lo que supongo que con la granalla pasara algo por el estilo. A ver si alguno busca el post....



Bueno yo no recuerdo que haya dicho eso. 

Creo que todo tiene una merma, no porque sea mas o menos pura una cosa ya no tendrá.

La merma es perdida por fundir, por filtrar, por afinar..... Además de la merma hay otras perdidas, que tienen que ver con la ley del objeto o tambien muchas veces hay sorpresas con la "mierda" que tienen las cosas que hacen que al final el peso sea distinto al esperado.


----------



## TradingMetales (9 Jul 2013)

Bien, pues comprando hoy 1500 onzas al Andorrano (Para que sepa quien soy), y otras adquisiciones que estoy teniendo...

REFLOTO EL HILO Y MI PEQUEÑA TIENDA DE INTERCAMBIO DE METALES

Todavía tengo que revisar el Stock, de todos modos tengo un poco de todo y mucho de poco.

Tengo que revisar los Spreads del intercambio, de todos modos si están interesados vayan preparándose.

Me pueden ir enviando mensaje privado si tienen algo que deseen cambiar. Sobre todo tengo Plata.

Estaré de momento hasta finales de Agosto.

Grandes trueques (de más de 100 Kg) puedo ir a domicilio en toda España.

Gracias.


----------



## oro y plata forever (9 Jul 2013)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Bien, pues comprando hoy 1500 onzas al Andorrano (Para que sepa quien soy), y otras adquisiciones que estoy teniendo...
> 
> REFLOTO EL HILO Y MI PEQUEÑA TIENDA DE INTERCAMBIO DE METALES
> 
> ...



Tomada nota.

Suerte.


----------



## TradingMetales (9 Jul 2013)

Gracias!

Lo ideal es que al contactarme me digan qué ofrecen y qué quieren, y ahí ya vamos negociando, hasta que determine bien las horquillas de precio.

Lo importante es que sea un Gana-Gana, y que ambos ganemos y quedemos satisfechos.

Ni que decir que la subida del IVA me conviene, y en cuanto la suban en Alemania en el 2014 supongo que lo más rentable será hacer este tipo de trueques.

Y recuerden!! si no tienes metales, este hilo no es para ti  lo digo por los críticos y etc...


----------



## Visrul (23 Jul 2013)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Gracias!
> 
> Lo ideal es que al contactarme me digan qué ofrecen y qué quieren, y ahí ya vamos negociando, hasta que determine bien las horquillas de precio.
> 
> ...



Escribo aquí porque he enviado 2 privados hace días pero no he obtenido respuesta.
Puedo dar onzas de plata de (filarmónicas, maples, arcas de noé) a cambio de koalas, kookaburras, elefantes, britanias o algún panda, que son las que colecciono.
Lo único es que depende de los años porque algunas ya las tengo, por eso mejor saber la disponibilidad.
Un saludo y perdón por escribirlo en el hilo


----------



## oro y plata forever (27 Jul 2013)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Hace unos meses lei aqui a un forero con una joyeria, el cual creo que se llamaba "andorrano".
> 
> Si no recuerdo mal, el mismo dijo que si se llevaba X monedas a fundir habia merma y se perdia un 4% o mas en el proceso, por lo que supongo que con la granalla pasara algo por el estilo. A ver si alguno busca el post....



La merma es inferior al 4 por ciento fijo


----------



## panete31 (27 Abr 2014)

Hola tengo dos pandas en estuche de madera con certificado una pesa un kilo y la otra una onza,la de kilo tiene el panda pintado en oro de 24k.
Estoy interesado en cambiarla,si usted lo esta mandeme privado.un saludo


----------



## TradingMetales (5 Dic 2021)

REFLOTE APILADOR!

Antes de comprar un gramo de plata u oro, tal vez lo consiga más barato comprándome a mí o enlazándole con algún tacañón que le de buen precio, incluso si el suyo es mejor que el mío, o si le tiene de vecino.

Antes de malvender un gramo de plata u oro en tiendas u otros particulares, posiblemente pueda conseguirle un mejor precio o intercambio del que otros pueden darle.

Ahora con Facturas e IVA si tienes interés.

ROMPO precios de la plata en España. En unas semanas suben precios con el IVA en todas las monedas. APILEN!! Telegram: @kingkongwss o mensaje privado. Canal telegram: t.me/platafisica


----------

